# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Кукольный театр

## elenan

*Три поросенка* Н.Литвинов
Сценарий для постановки английской народной сказки в домашнем кукольном театре
Действующие лица
      Хрюки-Хрюк
      Хрюки-Хряп
      Хрюки-Хряк
      Волк

На первом плане слева яблоня, усыпанная яблоками, справа отяжелевшая от плодов груша, на втором плане лес. Из-за деревьев справа выходят два поросенка – Хрюки-Хрюк и Хрюки-Хряп. Они направляются к середине сцены, весело приплясывая.
Хрюки-Хрюк и Хрюки-Хряп (поют)
      Шагаем мы по свету
      Туда, где горя нету.
      Его в счастливые края
      Не стоит брать с собой.
      Отправимся в те дали,
      Что мы во сне видали,
      И ты, и я, и ты, и я,
      И вместе мы с тобой!
      Три братца поросёнка
      Из-за реки Парсёнка
      Идут, куда глаза глядят –
      В хлеву жить не хотят!
      Повсюду мы как дома,
      Так будемте знакомы.
      Хрюки-Хрюк
      Я Хрюки-Хрюк!
      Хрюки-Хряп
      Я Хрюки-Хряп!
Наступает пауза. Поросята оборачиваются.
Хрюки-Хрюк и Хрюки-Хряп (хором)
      А где же Хрюки-Хряк?
Из-за деревьев справа выходит Хрюки-Хряк, согнувшись пополам под тяжестью большой котомки, и медленно идет к братьям. Хрюки-Хрюк и Хрюки-Хряп стоят и ждут отставшего Хрюки-Хряка. Тот подходит к ним и тяжело опускает котомку на землю.
Хрюки-Хрюк
      Ну, что ты так плетешься,
      В три года не дождешься!
      Хрюки-Хряп
      Ведь знал, что далеко идти,
      Зачем котомку брал?
      Хрюки-Хряк (тяжело дыша)
      Да как же без котомки
      В дороге поросенку,
      Ведь обязательно в пути
      Мы сделаем привал.
      Там у меня картошка
      И желудей лукошко,
      Рогалик, маслице к нему
      И каши три горшка.
      Еще там репа…
      Хрюки-Хрюк
      Ясно!
      Ты трудишься напрасно!
      Хрюки-Хряп
      Нам это вовсе ни к чему –
      Мы сытые пока!
      Хрюки-Хряк (назидательно)
      Оголодаешь, сытый,
      Захочется к корыту!
      И вот тогда поймешь, не зря
      Котомку я несу.
      Хрюки-Хряп
      Да не в котомке сила!
      Ты подними-ка рыло!
      Сейчас начало сентября,
      Всего полно в лесу!
Хрюки-Хрюк и Хрюки-Хряп поднимают с земли несколько груш и яблок и начинают танцевать с ними. Хрюки-Хряк скрывается за деревьями справа.
Хрюки-Хрюк и Хрюки-Хряп (поют)
      Вот яблоки! Вот груши!
      Клади их в рот и кушай!
      Да посмотри, их сколько тут,
      Вовеки не собрать!
      Ну, вот и отыскали
      Мы яблочные дали,
      Их сторожа не стерегут,
      Не охраняет рать!
      Зачем бродить по свету,
      Мест этих лучше нету!
      Здесь не обидят, не съедят
      Трех братьев-поросят.
      Нам подпевает птица,
      Давайте веселиться!
      Хрюки-Хряп
      Эй, Хрюки-Хрюк!
      Хрюки-Хряп толкает Хрюки-Хрюка в бок.
      Хрюки-Хрюк
      Эй, Хрюки-Хряп!
      Хрюки-Хрюк толкает Хрюки-Хряпа в бок. Наступает пауза. Поросята перестают плясать и оглядываются по сторонам.
      Хрюки-Хрюк и Хрюки-Хряп (хором удивленно)
      А где же Хрюки-Хряк?
Из-за деревьев справа выходит Хрюки-Хряк с тачкой, полной камней.
      Хрюки-Хрюк (пораженно)
      Совсем не дело, братцы,
      Камнями объедаться!
      Хрюки-Хряп (авторитетно)
      Зачем их есть, они ему,
      Чтоб яблоки сбивать!
      Там, сверху, слаще втрое!
      Хрюки-Хряк
      Давайте дом построим,
      И славно в каменном дому
      Нам будет зимовать.
      Хрюки-Хрюк (разочарованно)
      Наш дом – любая лужа,
      Другой нам дом не нужен!
      Хрюки-Хряк (назидательно)
      Но лужа-то не навсегда,
      Замерзнет и беда!
      Хрюки-Хряп
      Не убежит работа,
      Сейчас нам неохота,
      А как наступят холода,
      Подумаем тогда.
      Хрюки-Хряк
      А если волк нагрянет
      Да есть нас, братцы, станет?
      Куда мы спрячемся, куда?
      Защиту где найдем?
      Хрюки-Хрюк
      Мы вырвем зубы волку,
      Положим их под ёлку.
      Хрюки-Хряп
      Давайте волка нам сюда,
      Побьем его дубьем!
Хрюки-Хряк, покачав головой, толкает свою тачку к деревьям слева и скрывается за ними. Через некоторое время идет обратно с пустой тачкой и проходит мимо братьев, которые пляшут и поют.
      Хрюки-Хрюк и Хрюки-Хряп (поют)
      Мы волка не боимся,
      По норам не таимся,
      Живем себе, не дуя в ус,
      Ведь нет у нас усов.
      Жить хорошо на свете,
      Нам ярко солнце светит,
      И только трус, несчастный трус
      Закрылся на засов!
Из-за деревьев справа появляется Хрюки-Хряк с тачкой, груженой досками, оконной рамой и черепицей, проходит мимо них, скрывается за деревьями слева и снова появляется с пустой тачкой. Его братья продолжают веселиться.
      Хрюки-Хрюк и Хрюки-Хряп (поют)
      Два братца поросёнка
      Умеют хрюкать звонко!
      Вдвоем танцуем и поем –
      Нам весело вдвоем.
      Мы тяжко не вздыхаем,
      Лежим и отдыхаем,
      И лишь трусишка день за днем
      Ненужный строит дом.
Хрюки-Хряк проходит мимо братьев и скрывается за деревьями справа, а затем появляется снова с тачкой, груженой мебелью, проходит мимо них, скрывается за деревьями слева и снова появляется с пустой тачкой. Его братья продолжают петь и танцевать.
      Хрюки-Хрюк и Хрюки-Хряп (поют)
      Мы вовсе не бездомны,
      Наш дом – весь мир огромный!
      И для счастливых поросят
      В нем место есть. Ура!
      А за стеной высокой
      Сидеть не видят прока!
      Хрюки-Хрюк
      Ни Хрюки-Хрюк!
      Хрюки-Хряп
      Ни Хрюки-Хряп!
      Хрюки-Хрюк и Хрюки-Хряп (хором)
      А Хрюки-Хряк – дурак!
      Хрюки-Хряк проходит мимо братьев и скрывается за деревьями справа. Поросята перестают танцевать.
      Хрюки-Хряп (дрожа)
      Слышь, Хрюки-Хрюк, братишка,
      Мне что-то зябко слишком,
      Пора б уже и нам с тобой
      Искать себе приют.
      Поставим три забора
      Навалим веток гору,
      Из грязи слепим печь с трубой,
      И будет нам уют.
Хрюки-Хряк выходит из-за деревьев справа с тачкой, груженой яблоками и грушами, проходит мимо них и скрывается за деревьями слева.
      Хрюки-Хрюк (сердито)
      Сам строй свой дом, зануда,
      Я помогать не буду!
      Мне даже сорок холодов
      Ни капли не страшны.
      Есть, братец, надо больше
      И становиться толще,
      А если ты едок худой,
      В том нет моей вины!
Хрюки-Хряп качает головой и скрывается за деревьями справа. Через некоторое время появляется оттуда с вязанкой хвороста, проходит мимо брата и скрывается за деревьями слева.
      Хрюки-Хрюк (поёт)
      Пускай все свиньи в мире
      Построят по квартире
      И под подушки навсегда
      Залезут с головой,
      Лежать я буду в луже,
      Она домов не хуже…
      (расстроено)
      Она покрылась льдом! Беда!
      Что делать? Ой-ой-ой!
Хрюки-Хрюк начинает растеряно озираться.
      Хрюки-Хрюк
      Ну, ничего, для дома
      Сгодится и солома.
Хрюки-Хрюк начинает подбирать пучки сухой травы. Потом притаскивает огромный пучок травы на середину сцены и скрывается за ним. Пучок ходит ходуном, потом исчезает, а на его месте появляется соломенный домик, из окна которого выглядывает Хрюки-Хрюк.
      Хрюки-Хрюк
      Я стены из нее сплету,
      Прилажу крышу, дверь.
      И тушею своею
      Я лужу отогрею.
      Ведь пара у меня во рту
      Достаточно, поверь.
Из-за деревьев справа появляется Волк и подходит к дому.
      Волк (сам себе)
      Ага! Добычу чую!
      Ух, как же есть хочу я!
      (Хрюки-Хрюку)
      Эй, поросенок, выходи
      Из дома своего!
      А то сейчас как дуну,
      А то сейчас как плюну…
Хрюки-Хрюк прячется в окне и молчит.
      Волк
      Ах, не выходишь! Погоди! –
      Апчхи! – И нет его!
Домик падает, Хрюки-Хрюк с визгом бросается бежать и скрывается за деревьями слева. Волк с рычанием гонится за ним. Посередине сцены появляется домик из хвороста, из окошка выглядывает Хрюки-Хряп.
      Хрюки-Хряп (поёт)
      Мой домик неказистый,
      Зато построен быстро.
      О печку греется бочок,
      Не мерзнет пятачок.
      Листвой конек украшен,
      И мне никто не страшен…
Из-за деревьев справа с визгом выбегает Хрюки-Хрюк, мчится к домику Хрюки-Хряпа и скрывается в нем.
      Хрюки-Хрюк
      Там волк! Скорее, дурачок,
      Запри дверь на крючок!
Из-за деревьев справа появляется Волк и подходит к дому.
      Волк (сам себе)
      Ага! Уже их двое!
      Ну, им сейчас устрою!
      (поросятам)
      Эй, поросята! Ам! Ам! Ам!
      Я жду вас на обед!
      А то сейчас как дуну,
      А то сейчас как плюну…
Хрюки-Хряп прячется в окне. Оба поросенка молчат.
      Волк
      Ах, не идете! Вот я вам! –
      Апчхи! – И дома нет!
Домик падает, остается только печь с трубой. Хрюки-Хрюк и Хрюки-Хряп с визгом бросаются бежать и скрываются за деревьями слева. Волк сбивает печку и с рычанием гонится за ними. В левом углу сцены рядом с деревьями появляется большой каменный дом, из окошка выглядывает Хрюки-Хряк.
      Хрюки-Хряк (поёт)
      И зверю жить и птице
      Без дома не годится.
      Без дома пропадет все зря,
      Но, честно говоря,
      Я славный дом построил,
      Могло бы жить в нем трое –
      (грустно)
      И Хрюки-Хрюк, и Хрюки-Хряп…
Из-за деревьев справа с визгом выбегают Хрюки-Хрюк и Хрюки-Хряп, мчатся к дому и скрываются в нем.
      Хрюки-Хрюк и Хрюки-Хряп
      Спаси нас Хрюки-Хряк!
Из-за деревьев справа появляется Волк и подходит к дому.
      Волк
      Ага! Теперь вас трое!
      Кто дверь из вас откроет?
      Эй, поросята, где вы там?
      Когда ж я буду сыт?
      Ну, вот сейчас как дуну,
      Ну, вот сейчас как плюну…
Поросята молчат.
      Волк
      Ах, не идете! Вот я вам!
      Апчхи!…
      (удивленно)
      А дом стоит!
      Вот вышла незадача,
      Попробуем иначе.
Волк начинает осматривать дом. Хрюки-Хряк следит за ним из окна.
      Волк
      В окно не влезть, а вот в трубу…
      Пожалуй, я смогу!
Волк карабкается на крышу и ныряет в трубу.
      Хрюки-Хряк
      Ну, это, братцы, слишком!
      С котла снимите крышку.
Хрюки-Хряк скрывается в окошке.
      Хрюки-Хряк
      Сейчас как дам ему по лбу!
      Волк
      Ой, горячо! О-у-у-у!
Все три поросенка выбегают из дома и начинают плясать на поляне.
      Поросята (поют)
      Мы волка победили,
      В котле его сварили!
      Теперь захочется навряд
      Ему есть поросят!
      Не в ветках, не в соломе –
      Живут в надежном доме
      Хрюки-Хрюк (кланяясь)
      И Хрюки-Хрюк!
      Хрюки-Хряп (кланяясь)
      И Хрюки-Хряп!
      Хрюки-Хряк (кланяясь)
      И с ними Хрюки-Хряк!
      Конец.

----------

irisya (23.07.2019), mria67 (14.04.2017), Елена_дор75 (17.03.2018), Лилия60 (05.09.2018)

----------


## STU77777

*«Детский сад для зверят»* Баусова О. С.

Куклы: Еж, Собачка, Белка, Кошка, Медведь.

Ведущий
На опушке на лесной
Стоит домик расписной.
В этом доме – детский сад,
Детский сад не для ребят,
Детский сад для зверят.
Появляются на ширме Еж и Собачка.
Еж
Очень я похож на елку,
Как и елка, весь в иголках.
Я Еж-ежишка,
У меня в иголках пальтишко.
Собачка
Здравствуй, Ежик!
Давай с тобой поиграем.
Я - собачка Жучка,
Хвостик закорючкой.
Люблю бегать и скакать;
Давай-ка, Еж, с тобой играть!
Еж
Не могу с тобой играть.
Тороплюсь я в детский сад,
В детский сад для зверят.
Собачка
Да давай поиграем, зачем
Тебе куда-то спешить, торопиться.
Лучше побегать, порезвиться.
Еж
Я же сказал тебе, что не могу. Я иду в детский сад, а в детский сад нельзя опаздывать.
Собачка
Вот заладил: детский сад, детский сад… А что это такое? Я про такое даже не слышала.
Еж
Детский сад – это очень интересно. Там можно многое узнать.
Собачка
Ха-ха-ха! Вот так ерунда! Я и так все знаю. Зачем еще в детский сад ходить?!
Еж
Знаешь?.. А тогда скажи: Лиса – это какое животное, домашнее или дикое?
Собачка
Конечно, домашнее; дома с хозяином живет, никого не обижает, никого не кусает.
Еж
Эх, ты… Хорошо, Жучка, что ты сама не в лесу живешь да Лису не встречаешь. А то узнала бы ты, какая она добрая. Я на лесной дорожке как встречу Лису, сразу в клубок сворачиваюсь, а то ведь съест меня плутовка. И зайчата ее боятся. А ты говоришь, Лиса никого не обижает. Эх, ты…
А вот скажи: Овечка – это какое животное, дикое или домашнее?
Собачка
Овечка? Конечно, дикое. В лесу живет, на всех рычит, кусается. Я однажды ее встретила, так еле ноги унесла.
Еж
Ха-ха-ха! Ничего-то ты не знаешь! Вот Овечка-то никого не обижает, да и в лесу она не бывает. Беги лучше к себе во двор да посмотри: Овечка, как и ты, с хозяином живет, листочки, прутики жует.
Ну ладно. Некогда мне, заболтался я тут с тобой. Еще в детский сад опоздаю. Побегу. До свидания!
Уходит.
Собачка
Убежал… Что же мне делать? С кем поиграть?
Появляется Белочка.
Белка
Я Белочка-красавица,
Мне сарафан мой нравится.
Встала рано я с утра,
В детский сад идти пора.
Собачка
Здравствуй, Белочка! Давай с тобой поиграем, побегаем, попрыгаем.
Белка
Не могу с тобой играть.
Тороплюсь я в детский сад,
В детский сад для зверят.
Собачка
Детский сад, детский сад… И ты про то же! А тебе-то зачем туда?
елка
Что ты! Детский сад – это так интересно! Там можно петь научиться.
Собачка
Ха-ха-ха! Вот так ерунда! Я и так петь умею. Зачем еще в детский сад ходить?!
Белка
Умеешь?.. Ну тогда попробуй спеть. Я тебе играть буду, а ты точно-точно голосом звуки повторяй, высокие звуки от низких отличай.
Играет на барабане; раздаются низкие звуки – Собачка поет тонким голоском. Играет на металлофоне; раздаются высокие звуки – Собачка поет басом.
Белка
Ха-ха-ха! Совсем неверно ты поешь,
И не туда мелодию ведешь,
Хватит мне с тобою время проводить,
Надо в детский сад скорей спешить.
А то еще опоздаю. До свидания!
Уходит.
Собачка
И эта убежала… Опять играть не с кем!
Появляется Кошка.
Кошка
Я мохнатенькая, я усатенькая,
Молоко пью, песенки пою:
Мяу, мяу…
Собачка
Привет, Мурка! Давай с тобой поиграем.
Кошка
Не могу с тобой играть.
Тороплюсь я в детский сад,
В детский сад для зверят.
Собачка
И ты в детский сад?! Вот странно: и зачем это?
Кошка
Зачем? Как это зачем?! Детский сад – это ведь так интересно! Там можно рисовать научиться.
Собачка
Ха-ха-ха! Вот так ерунда! Я и так рисовать умею. Зачем еще в детский сад ходить?!
Кошка
А это мы сейчас проверим! Вот тебе разноцветные фломастеры и лист бумаги, нарисуй картинку о лете: какое летом яркое солнышко, какие красивые цветы, трава, бабочки…
Собачка рисует; но все цвета фломастеров подобраны неверно.
Кошка
Ха-ха-ха! Вот так рисунок, вот так картина о лете; не поймешь тут ничего на свете. Тебе даже ребята скажут, Жучка, что ты все перепутала на своем рисунке. Посмотрите, дети: что неправильно нарисовала Жучка?
Дети называют.
Кошка
Вот видишь, Жучка, рисовать тебе еще учиться и учиться. Ну ладно. Мне некогда тут с тобою болтать, я и так задержалась. В детский сад побегу. До свидания!
Уходит.
Собачка
Ох, опять я одна осталась, опять играть не с кем!
Появляется Медведь.
Медведь
Я лохматый бурый Мишка,
Мишке белому братишка.
Я умею реветь,
Свои песни громко петь:
Р-р-р…
обачка
Здравствуй, Мишка! Давай с тобой поиграем, побегаем, поскачем.
Медведь
Давай! Побежали наперегонки!
Бегут, и Медведь выигрывает.
Собачка
Что-то у меня не получается быстро бегать. Давай лучше попрыгаем.
Медведь
Давай! Прыгать будем через обруч, договорились?
Прыгают, и Собачка застревает в обруче.
Собачка
Ой, что-то у меня опять ничего не получается. И где это ты, Мишка, так прыгать да бегать научился? Ты ведь вроде такой большой и неуклюжий!
Медведь
А я в детском саду зарядкой занимаюсь. Я еще и кувыркаться могу, смотри! (Кувыркается.) Ну ладно, Жучка, мне пора. Побегу в детский сад, а то меня уже там заждались.
Жучка (плачет)
Мишенька! Думала я, что все знаю, все умею: и петь, и рисовать, и бегать, и прыгать. А оказалось…
Медведь
Не плачь, Жучка. Пойдем лучше со мной в детский сад для зверят, там тебя всему научат. Там весело, интересно, там и поиграть можно, и порезвиться.
Жучка
А меня туда примут?
Медведь
Примут, конечно! Вытирай скорее слезы, да побежали быстрее, а то уже все зверюшки давно собрались. В детский сад опаздывать нехорошо!

----------

irisya (23.07.2019), linker_59 (08.02.2019), mria67 (14.04.2017), nozadze_olga1234 (27.01.2019), s.lopuhova (20.07.2018), Елена_дор75 (17.03.2018), Лилия60 (05.09.2018), овк (04.10.2017), Туся (06.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Кукольный спектакль *"Сказка о рыбаке и драконе"*
Необходимые игрушки: старик, старуха, дракон, лиса, ворона, баба Яга, девочка. 
Необходимые декорации: в одной стороне ширмы - кривой домик, в другой - море.
Весь спектакль играется двумя людьми. Один (в нашем случае Клёпа) играет роль ведущей перед ширмой, а затем заходит за сцену и играет роль кукольного дракона. Все остальные персонажи играются вторым человеком. 

КЛЁПА: Жил старик со своею старухой
У самого синего моря;
Они жили в ветхой землянке
Ровно тридцать лет и три года.
Старик ловил неводом рыбу,
Старуха пряла свою пряжу.
Раз пошёл старик к синему морю
И закинул в него свои сети.
Раз он в море закинул невод, -
Пришёл невод с одною тиной. Он в другой раз закинул невод, -
Пришёл невод с ...
Нет, совсем даже не с рыбкой, а с ... пучеглазым драконом!
(появляется дракон)
Как взмолится дракон пучеглазый,
Голосом молвит человечьим:
ДРАКОН (эти слова дракона говорит человек за ширмой):
Отпусти ты, страче, ты в море,
К маленьким моим драконятам.
Дорогой за себя дам откуп:
Откуплюсь, чем только пожелаешь. 
КЛЁПА: Удивился старик, испугался,
Ничего себе, вот так дело! 
Он рыбачил 30 лет и 3 года,
А морского дракона не видел вживую,
Только сказки про него ходили в народе. 
СТАРИК: И что с тобой, драконом, мне делать? 
Не зажаришь тебя, ухи не сваришь.
Твоего мне откупа не надо,
Ступай себе в синее море,
Гуляй там себе на просторе.
КЛЁПА: Воротился старик ко старухе
Рассказал ей великое чудо.
(В этот момент Клёпа уходит за ширму)
СТАРИК: Ей, послушай меня, старуха!
Я сегодня поймал морского дракона,
Молвил голосом он человечьим, 
Домой в синее море просился,
Обещал сделать всё, что хочу я.
СТАРУХА: А ты что? 
СТАРИК: Не стал я брать с него выкуп, 
Отпустил просто так в сине море.
СТАРУХА: Дурачина ты, простофиля, 
Не сумел попросить дань ты с дракона.
От него-то, небось не убудет!
А ну, возвращайся ты к морю 
Да потребуй мне новую шубу.
Не простую, а как у лисицы:
Золотистую, пушистую и до пола!
СТАРИК: Что ж, пойду, раз тебе того надо.
(Море, старик кидает невод.)
Эх, если вновь дракона не поймаю, 
Разозлится моя старуха!
Оп! Попался! (вытаскивает дракона)
ДРАКОН: Чего тебе надобно, старче?
СТАРИК: Смилуйся, чудо-юдо морское.
Разбранила меня моя старуха,
Не даёт старику мне покоя,
Надо ей новую шубу,
Не простую, а как у лисицы:
Золотистую, пушистую, да до пола!
ДРАКОН: Не печалься, ступай себе с Богом,
Будет ей новая шуба.
СТАРИК: Ох, пойду поскорее домой я,
Только вот неспокойно на сердце… 
Вот и дом. Открывай же, старуха, 
Да показывай мне ты обнову. 
Хороша ли новая шуба? 
Золотистая, пушистая и до пола?
(Выходит Лиса.)
ЛИСА: Ах ты, старый пенёк с бородою! 
Ты чего попросил у дракона? 
Я просила новую шубу, 
А сама превратилась в Лисицу!
СТАРИК: Ха-ах-ха, ну и умора! 
Ох, смешная ж ты стала, старуха! 
Получила то, что хотела, 
А теперь ещё и недовольна! 
Ты носи теперь новую шубу, 
Сносу ей точно не будет!
ЛИСА: Вот как дам тебе сковородкой, 
Будешь знать, как над мною смеяться!
Возвращайся-ка быстро к дракону
Да потребуй вернуть мне мой облик. 
Да проси меня сделать красивой, 
Лучше прежнего и молодою!
СТАРИК: Что ж, пойду, раз тебе того надо.
(Море, старик кидает невод.)
Эх, если вновь дракона не поймаю, 
Разозлится моя старуха!
Оп! Попался!
ДРАКОН (раздражённо): Чего тебе надобно, старче? 
Оторвал ты от важного дела - 
Я гонял по морю русалок.
СТАРИК: Смилуйся, чудо-юдо морское.
Пуще прежнего старуха вздурилась,
Не даёт старику мне покою,
Требует вернуть ей человеческий облик,
Да просит сделать её молодою!
ДРАКОН (раздражённо): Не печалься, ступай себе с Богом, будет ей всё, что хочет.
СТАРИК: Ох, пойду поскорее домой я, 
Только вот неспокойно на сердце… 
Ну, показывайся поскорее, 
Какой ты стала красивой,
Да как ты там помолодела!
(Из дома выходит девочка.)
ДЕВОЧКА: Ах ты, сталый! Смотли, сто наделял!
Ты чего поплосил у длакона? 
Я не плосто помолодела, 
А стала маенькою девтёнкой! 
Мне теперь только в куклы иглать.
Возвласяйся, а ну-ка, к дьякону 
И плоси у него чего-то полуцсе. 
Я хоцу стать волсебницей, да такою, 
Стоб сама колдовать я умела. 
И тогда мне дракон и не нужен, 
Я сама что хошь наколдую!
СТАРИК: Да в уме ли ты нынче, старуха!
Ой, то есть, девчонка! 
Где ж то видано, чтобы люди
Как волшебники колдовали!
ДЕВОЧКА: Убилайся! А то лазлыдаюсь -а-а-а-а-!
СТАРИК: Что ж, пойду, раз тебе того надо.
(Море, старик кидает невод.)
Эх, если вновь дракона не поймаю, 
Разозлится моя старуха!
Оп! Попался!
ДРАКОН (разозленно): Что б тебе, старику, пусто было!
Только вздумалось мне пообедать, 
Ты опять меня из воды тащишь! 
Что теперь неугодно старухе?
СТАРИК: Извини ты меня, чудо-юдо, 
Но старухе теперь захотелось 
Стать волшебницей, да такою, 
Чтоб сама колдовать умела.
ДРАКОН: Да получит она всё, что хочет,
Лишь оставьте меня вы в покое!
СТАРИК: Что ж, пойду к ненаглядной старухе.
Что же так неспокойно на сердце? 
Не к добру всё просить у дракона. 
Отворяй побыстрее, старуха, 
Покажи, колдовать ты умеешь?!
(Из домика выходит баба Яга.)
БАБА ЯГА (давясь от негодования): Ах ты!.. вот я тебя щас!.. 
Да вот щас как… 
Что ж ты, злыдень такой, понаделал!
Ты чего попросил у дракона? 
Я теперь, посмотри, бабка Ёжка! 
И нога у меня костяная! 
И зелёная я, словно плесень,
А во рту у меня лишь два зуба! 
Возвращайся к морскому дракону, 
Передай ему, что я желаю. 
Я желаю... летать, словно птица!
Да увидеть заморские страны!
СТАРИК: Ну и как же тут не рассмеяться?
Но не стану старухе перечить. 
Ох, пойду я опять к синю морю.
Буду снова закидывать сети, 
Созывать вновь морского дракона. (кидает невод)
Вот я раз кинул сети, и два уж. 
Где ж дракон? Не видать и в помине. 
Оп, попался! 
ДРАКОН (в тихой ярости): Что ты хочешь опять, старикашка!
Только спать я улёгся на камни, 
Так ты вновь меня из воды тащишь! 
СТАРИК: Что мне делать с противной старухой!
Ей опять волшебство не по вкусу. 
Хочет нынче летать, словно птица!
ДРАКОН (злорадно): Словно птица? Мы это устроим.
СТАРИК: Ну, спасибо. Пойду я к старухе. 
Ох, устал я. Болят мои ноги. 
Видно ль дело, раз 10 за сутки 
Бегать к самому синему морю
Да вытаскивать чудо морское! 
Тук-тук… Старуха не отвечает. 
Эй, ты где, дорогая старуха? 
(Из домика вылетает ворона.)
ВОРОНА: Кар-кар-кар, и чего ты наделал? 
Я теперь не старуха, а птица! 
Ничего-то ты не умеешь, 
Говорить не умеешь с драконом.
Отправляемся вместе к дракону, 
У него я сама попрошу, 
Всё что будет теперь мне угодно. 
(Музыкальная заставка в 15 секунд. В этот момент из-за ширмы вышла Клёпа.) 
КЛЁПА: Вот пошли они к синему морю. 
Только сколько дракона не звали, 
Сколько сеть не закидывал старче, 
А дракона - как не бывало. 
Видно, спрятался под корягу, 
Вылезать оттуда не хочет. 
(пауза, отрывок музыки в 15 секунд)
Спросите, что же дальше случилось? 
Живёт старик со своею старухой
У самого синего моря;
Живут они в домике ветхом.
Старик ловит неводом рыбу,
А старуха... вороной летает!

----------

krinka (28.06.2020), linker_59 (08.02.2019), Елена_дор75 (17.03.2018), Лилия60 (05.09.2018), Любовь Р. (02.06.2017), Туся (06.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Три медведя*
Сценарий для постановки сказки Льва Николаевича Толстого в кукольном театре
автор: Олеся Емельянова

Действующие лица:
Маша
Михаило Иваныч
Настасья Петровна
Мишутка
Рассказчик
На втором плане большая стена с окном и крышей, на первом плане две бревенчатых стены-кулисы и стол посередине.
Рассказчик
За старой яружкой
В дремучей чащобе
Стояла избушка
От всех на особе
Из бревен горбатых,
Пеньков и сучья.
Жила в ней мохнатых
Медведей семья.
Из-за правой кулисы выходит медведь, идет к столу и занимает место у самой большой чашки.
Рассказчик
Медведя Михайло
Иванычем звали.
Так громко рычал он,
Что стены дрожали.
Ходил он в лаптищах
Длиною в аршин.
Глазищи, когтищи - 
Все было большим.
Из-за правой кулисы выходит медведица, идет к столу и занимает место у чашки поменьше.
Рассказчик
Медведицу звали
Настасья Петровна.
Такая дуб свалит
Одна, безусловно.
На званом обеде
Сидит дотемна,
Но все же медведя
Поменьше она.
Из-за правой кулисы выходит медвежонок, идет к столу и занимает место у самой маленькой чашки.
Рассказчик
А сын их, Мишутка,
Был маленький самый -
Пушистая шубка
И нос, как у мамы,
Пытается папу
Он перереветь
И сам косолапит,
Как взрослый медведь.
Михайло Иваныч (громким голосом)
Обедать без толку
На сытое брюхо.
Настасья Петровна (голосом чуть потише)
Пошли что ли волку
Наступим на ухо,
Чтоб целые сутки
Бревном пролежал
И воем Мишутку
Своим не пужал.
Медведи уходят и скрываются за левой кулисой.
Рассказчик
Ушли. И не важно,
Что с волком случилось,
Ведь девочка Маша
В лесу заблудилась.
Отбилась от стайки
Веселых подруг.
Была на лужайке,
И вот в чаще вдруг.
Голос Маши тихонько (как бы вдалеке, но все время приближаясь) кричит "Ау!". В ответ несколько раз ухает сова.
Рассказчик
Звала, но в ответ ей
Лишь вторило эхо,
И совы с ветвей
Надрывались от смеха.
Как в тягостной дреме
Вперед она шла,
И вот в буреломе
Избушку нашла.
Из-за левой кулисы появляется Маша и начинает оглядываться по сторонам.
Маша
Как по лбу корытом!
Очнуться бы дома.
А дверь-то открыта,
В сенях вот солома.
Коль есть кто в избушке,
Так мой вам поклон.
Маша кланяется, идет к столу и занимает место перед большой чашкой.
Маша
Дойти б до опушки
И из лесу вон!
Хозяин, знать, вышел
Из дому недавно -
И печь жаром пышет,
И пахнет так славно.
Три чашки с похлебкой.
Их три, я одна.
Не время быть робкой,
Когда голодна.
Маша берет большую ложку и черпает из большой чашки.
Маша
Какая большая,
Так мне несподручно.
Маша берет ложку поменьше и черпает из второй чашки.
Маша
А в этой мешает
Рисунок. Он скучный.
Маша берет самую маленькую ложку и черпает из самой маленькой чашки.
Маша
А эта вот чашка,
Как будто по мне.
И с боку ромашка,
И, вроде, вкусней.
Маша доедает похлебку и скрывается за правой кулисой. Стол исчезает, появляются три стула. Маша выходит из-за левой кулисы.
Рассказчик
Из чашки похлебку
Всю девочка съела.
Маша
Не время быть робкой,
Устала, так села.
Маша подходит к самому большому стулу и пытается взобраться на него. У нее не получается.
Маша
Нет, стул этот что-то
Уж больно велик.
Маша подходит к стулу поменьше и с трудом садится на него.
Маша
И здесь неохота -
Сидишь, как кулик.
Что так и что эдак,
Никак не годится.
На елке без веток
Удобней садиться!
Маша подходит к самому маленькому стулу и садится на него.
Маша
А этот вот стульчик,
Как будто по мне!
Ой, серый павучик
Бежит по стене!
Маша отклоняется на стуле, стул падает вместе с ней.
Маша
Неужто сломался?
Доска старовата.
А может, упал сам -
Я не виновата!
Маша поспешно скрывается за правой кулисой. Стулья исчезают, появляются три кровати. Маша выходит из-за левой кулисы и направляется к самой большой кровати.
Маша
Подушечки стопкой...
Стемнело, кажись.
Не надо быть робкой,
Пора спать - ложись!
Маша выглядывает из-за спинки самой большой кровати.
Маша
Просторно здесь слишком.
Лежишь, словно в поле.
Маша исчезает и выглядывает уже из-за спинки кровати поменьше.
Маша
А здесь... Ой, три мышки!
И дырки от моли.
Маша исчезает и выглядывает уже из-за спинки самой маленькой кровати.
Маша (зевая)
А эта кроватка,
Как будто по мне.
Лежать уже сладко,
А спать так вдвойне!
Кровати вместе с Машей исчезают, на сцене снова появляется стол и три чашки.
Рассказчик
Уснула. А тут и
Медведи вернулись.
В дом из-за левой кулисы входят медвежонок, медведица, медведь и занимают места у своих чашек.
Михайло Иваныч (громким голосом)
Да с волком мы будто
В лесу разминулись.
Ну, ладно, Петровна,
Обедать пора.
Так голоден, словно
Во брюхе дыра.
Медведь берет самую большую ложку и наклоняется к своей чашке.
Михайло Иваныч (грозно)
Кто ложкой моею
Хлебал в моей чашке?
Поймаю злодея,
Прибью как букашку!
Медведица берет ложку поменьше и наклоняется к своей чашке.
Настасья Петровна
И в чашке моей тот
Злодей похлебал!
Невзвидел бы света,
Коль в лапы попал!
Медвежонок берет маленькую ложку и наклоняется к своей чашке.
Мишутка (тоненьким голоском)
А в чашке моей все
И вовсе пропало!
Остался бы здесь он,
Его бы не стало!
Медведь и медведица хлебают из своих чашек. 
Михайло Иваныч (примирительно)
Давайте похлебку
Свою доедим,
Подбросим дров в топку
Да час посидим,
Погреем немного
Уставшие лапы.
Медвежонок пытается зачерпнуть своей ложечкой из маминой чашки, она его бьет своей ложкой по лбу.
Настасья Петровна
А ну-ка не трогай,
Проси вон у папы.
Медвежонок подходит к медведю и пытается зачерпнуть своей ложечкой из его большой чашки. Медведь отпихивает его.
Михайло Иваныч
Ты б лап не совал-то,
А ну отойди!
Еду прозевал, так
Голодный сиди!
Медвежонок возвращается на место. Медведь и медведица доедают похлебку. Все трое скрываются за правой кулисой. Стол исчезает, появляются три стула. Мишуткин стул лежит на полу. Медведи появляются из-за левой кулисы. Медведь походит к своему стулу и садится.
Михайло Иваныч
Я вижу, на стуле
Сидел моем кто-то,
Как вошь на бауле,
А сдвинуть охота!
Медведица подходит к своему стулу и садится.
Настасья Петровна
Мой стул тоже сдвинут,
Не так он стоял!
Медвежонок подходит к своему стулу.
Мишутка (чуть не плача)
А мой опрокинут!
Кто стул мой сломал?
Михайло Иваныч
Ну вот, посидели,
Пора спать ложиться.
Авось, на постели
Поменьше тужится.
А завтра, гулять коль
По лесу пойдем.
Уж мы того татьку
В яруге найдем.
Медведи встают со стульев и скрываются за правой кулисой. Стулья исчезают, появляются три кровати. В самой маленькой спит Маша. Медведь подходит к самой большой кровати.
Михайло Иваныч (удивленно)
Ну, надо же, даже
В кровать он забрался!
Ему мы покажем,
Лишь только б попался!
Медведица подходит к своей кровати.
Настасья Петровна
В моей он кровати
Помял всю постель.
На части порвать бы
Таких вот гостей!
Медвежонок подходит к своей кроватке.
Мишутка
Ой, вот она! Злая!
Хватайте! Вяжите!
Ее покусаю,
Вы только держите!
Маша вскакивает и, уворачиваясь от медведей, бросается бежать к левой кулисе. Медведи гонятся за ней.
Рассказчик
В лесу ночью страшно,
Но здесь пострашней.
И бросилась Маша
Бежать. А за ней
Погнались медведи
И вскоре отстали,
Но лишь на рассвете
Искать перестали.
Она ж добежала
До дома цела
И всем рассказала,
Где ночью была.

*Красная Шапочка*
Сценарий для постановки сказки Шарля Перро в кукольном театре
автор: Олеся Емельянова

Действующие лица
Красная Шапочка
Мама
Серый Волк
Бабушка
Охотник
Рассказчик

На переднем плане слева несколько деревьев и дом Красной Шапочки, справа дремучий лес. Посередине растет несколько цветочков. На втором плане поле и опушка леса.
Рассказчик
Лес дремучий сладко спит
На холма подушке,
Домик маленький стоит
На его опушке.
В доме девочка живет,
И поверьте, дети,
Что прелестнее ее
Нет на целом свете.
Из дома выходит Красная Шапочка и начинает рвать цветы через один.
Рассказчик
И добра, и весела,
И собой пригожа,
И, хотя еще мала,
Всем всегда поможет.
Матушка гордится ей
И души не чает.
Ну а бабушка по ней
Что ни день - скучает.
Хоть живет недалеко,
На другой опушке,
Но ходить-то нелегко
Через лес старушке.
Красная Шапочка
Сшила, сидя у окна,
Мне она обнову -
Шапку алого сукна
С кантиком шелковым.
Рассказчик
И с поры той без нее 
Крошку не видали.
Красной Шапочкой ее 
Все за то прозвали.
Из дома выходит Мама с корзиной. Красная Шапочка бросает букет и подбегает к ней.
Мама
Испекла я пирожок
Бабушке с картошкой.
Ты сходи к ней, мой дружок,
Отнеси лукошко.
Мама передает Красной Шапочке корзину.
Мама
А еще ей отнеси
Маслице коровье
Да получше расспроси
Про ее здоровье.
От нее известий нет,
Я уже в тревоге.
Красная Шапочка
Соберу я ей букет
Новый по дороге!
Расцвела медвежья жуть,
Синьки да коринки!
Мама
Осторожней, дочка, будь!
Не сходи с тропинки.
Красная Шапочка медленно идет к лесу, срывая оставшиеся цветы по дороге. Мама машет ей рукой и уходит в дом.
Рассказчик
Сказки б не было у нас,
И была б здесь точка,
Если б матушкин наказ
Не забыла дочка.
Шла себе она, и вдруг
Серый волк навстречу.
Красная Шапочка подходит к лесу. Ей навстречу выходит волк. 
Волк
Здравствуй, здравствуй, милый друг!
Ты никак далече?
Красная Шапочка
К бабушке иду своей 
И несу в лукошке
Масла сливочного ей
Да пирог с картошкой.
Волк (в сторону)
Догадаться нелегко,
Где живет старушка.
Красная Шапочка
Да, совсем не далеко!
На другой опушке!
Слышится стук топора, одна из елок падает, а волк убегает. Красная Шапочка тоже скрывается в лесу. Домик Красной Шапочки исчезает.
Рассказчик
Съел бы крошку новый друг,
Но судите сами,
Как тут съешь, когда вокруг
Машут топорами.
И решил коварный волк
Обхитрить малышку.
Красная Шапочка с большим букетом выходит из-за деревьев слева. Прямо перед ней возникает Серый волк с цветами и преграждает ей дорогу.
Волк
Что-то не возьму я в толк
Ты куда спешишь так?
Даже все твои цветы
С этим не сравнятся.
Но коль очень хочешь ты,
То давай меняться!
Красная Шапочка бросает свой букет и берет цветы у Волка. Вдалеке снова стучат топоры. Волк озирается по сторонам.
Красная Шапочка
Ах, как миленько цветут!
Лепестки сердечком!
Волк (тихо и вкрадчиво)
наю, где они растут,
Укажу местечко.
По тропинке той иди...
Волк показывает на деревья слева.
Волк
Выйдешь на поляну.
Да тебе ведь по пути,
Провожать не стану.
Красная Шапочка скрывается за деревьями слева.
Волк
Что ж посмотрим, кто из нас
Раньше доберется.
До избушки лишний час
Ей идти придется!
Серый Волк скрывается за деревьями справа. Как только он уходит перед деревьями справа появляется дом Бабушки. 
Рассказчик
И помчался серый волк
По прямой тропинке,
Зубки лязгают: "Щелк! Щелк!"
Дыбом шерсть на спинке.
Серый Волк появляется из-за деревьев слева, тяжело дышит и, оглядываясь по сторонам, крадется к дому Бабушки.
Рассказчик
Прибежал, едва дыша,
К домику подкрался.
Огляделся не спеша,
В дверцу постучался.
Волк стучится в дверь.
Волк
Тук! Тук! Тук!
В окне появляется Бабушка.
Бабушка
Кто там?
Волк (подражая голосу Красной Шапочки)
То я!
Внучка в шапке красной!
Да впустите вы меня,
Здесь небезопасно!
Принесла я пирожок,
Маслица горшочек!
Бабушка
Заходи скорей, дружок!
Дерни за шнурочек!
Волк дергает за шнурок и бросается в дом. Бабушка в окне исчезает.
Рассказчик
Дернул серый за него,
Дверь-то и открылась.
Дом начинает ходить ходуном.
Волк
Ну, посмотрим кто кого!
Бабушка
Ой, беда случилась!
Помогите!
Бабушка снова появляется в окне, но волк утаскивает ее обратно и появляется в окне уже в очках и с чепчиком на голове.
Волк
Как же я
Славно пообедал!
Подремлю, пока меня
Ужин не проведал!
Волк кладет голову на лапы и засыпает, время от времени всхрапывая.
Рассказчик
Шла добыча дотемна
Тропкою окольной,
И была собой она
Как всегда довольна.
Из-за деревьев слева появляется Красная Шапочка с огромным букетом цветов и идет к дому.
Красная Шапочка (поет)
По тропинке я пошла,
Я пошла, я пошла!
И цветочечки нашла,
Славные нашла!
Красная Шапочка стучит в дверь. Волк перестает храпеть.
Красная Шапочка
Тук! Тук! Тук!
Волк (подражая голосу бабушки и зевая)
Ам-га! Кто там?
Красная Шапочка
Это внучка ваша!
Принесла гостинцев вам:
Маслица для каши
Да с картошкой пирожок!
Волк
Заходи скорее!
Дерни, детка, за шнурок.
Я стара, болею!
Красная Шапочка дергает за шнурок, входит в дом, но тут же отступает назад, роняя цветы и лукошко.
Рассказчик
Только бабушка ее
Очень изменилась.
Волк тоже выходит и начинает приближаться к ней. Девочка отступает.
Волк
Здравствуй, дитятко мое!
Али что случилось?
Обниму тебя сейчас!
Красная Шапочка
Вы бы не спешили!
Руки, бабушка, у вас
Очень уж большие!
Волк
Это, чтобы обнимать,
Было мне сподручно!
Расскажи про дом, про мать.
Все ль благополучно?
Красная Шапочка отступает, Волк приближается.
Красная Шапочка
Ой! Скажите мне, к чему
Вам такие уши?
Волк
Все зачем, да почему!
Чтоб тебя послушать!
Красная Шапочка отступает, Волк приближается.
Волк
Ужинать давно пора
Далеко ль до ночи?
Ты мне с самого утра
Голову морочишь!
Что торчишь здесь целый час,
Словно к пню пришили?
Красная Шапочка
Очень уж глаза у вас,
Бабушка, большие!
Как начнут огнем гореть,
По спине мурашки!
Красная Шапочка отступает, Волк приближается.
Волк
Это чтобы рассмотреть
Мне тебя, дурашка!
Красная Шапочка
А скажите мне, зачем
Вам такие зубки?
Волк
Ими я тебя и съем!
Зубки-мясорубки!
Волк бросается на девочку и съедает ее. 
Волк (икая и поглаживая брюхо)
Уместилась, но с трудом!
Вкусная какая!
Вот что будет с тем, кто в дом
Всех подряд пускает!
Возвращусь-ка я туда,
Лягу у порога,
Ведь добычи никогда
Не бывает много.
Может, кто еще придет
Навестить старушку.
Волк возвращается в дом и выглядывает из окна.
Рассказчик
Притаился волк и ждет,
Смотрит на опушку.
Волк
Час прошел, и никого.
Скучно - нету силы!
Рассказчик
И от сытости его
Скоро в сон склонило.
Волк начинает громко храпеть.
Рассказчик
А в ту пору молодой
Шел охотник мимо.
Из-за деревьев слева выходит Охотник с ружьем на плече и идет к дому.
Охотник
Над соседскою трубой
Я не вижу дыма.
Ну-ка, в дверцу постучу,
Дерну за шнурочек.
Охотник входит в дом и тут же выглядывает из окна.
Охотник (зрителям)
Волк! Ей-богу! Не шучу!
Спит, как ангелочек!
Слышится несколько выстрелов. Из дома выбегает Волк. Охотник за ним.
Охотник
У, проклятый! Вот сейчас
Я тебе устрою.
Выстрелю, как белке, в глаз,
Живо брюхо вскрою!
Волк неуклюже падает. Охотник с ружьем встает над ним. Волк отпихивает ружье.
Волк
Не стреляй! Не виноват!
Ни за что страдаю!
Я и четверть зайца, брат,
За год не съедаю!
Голос Бабушки
Помогите!
Волк (оглядываясь)
Кто кричит?
Охотник (подозрительно)
Голос-то старухи.
Охотник снова поднимает ружье. Волк начинает бить себя по животу.
Волк
Это в животе урчит.
Видно, с голодухи.
Голос Красной Шапочки
Волк нас съел!
Волк снова бьет себя по животу.
Голоса Бабушки и Красной Шапочки (хором)
Спасите нас!
Волк
Эй, вы там, потише,
А не то убьет сейчас,
Если вас услышит!
Охотник стреляет в Волка. Волк падает.
Охотник
Волку тут конец пришел.
Волк (со вздохом)
Не попал он мимо.
Появляется Бабушка и Красная Шапочка.
Красная Шапочка
И охотник нас нашел
Целых, невредимых.
Все (хором)
Собирая иногда
Синьки да коринки,
Не сходите никуда
Со своей тропинки!
Все кланяются. Конец.

----------

irisya (23.07.2019), Елена_дор75 (17.03.2018), Любовь Р. (02.06.2017), Туся (06.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Красная Шапочка*
Сценарий для постановки сказки Шарля Перро в кукольном театре
автор: Олеся Емельянова

Действующие лица
Красная Шапочка
Мама
Серый Волк
Бабушка
Охотник
Рассказчик

На переднем плане слева несколько деревьев и дом Красной Шапочки, справа дремучий лес. Посередине растет несколько цветочков. На втором плане поле и опушка леса.
Рассказчик
Лес дремучий сладко спит
На холма подушке,
Домик маленький стоит
На его опушке.
В доме девочка живет,
И поверьте, дети,
Что прелестнее ее
Нет на целом свете.
Из дома выходит Красная Шапочка и начинает рвать цветы через один.
Рассказчик
И добра, и весела,
И собой пригожа,
И, хотя еще мала,
Всем всегда поможет.
Матушка гордится ей
И души не чает.
Ну а бабушка по ней
Что ни день - скучает.
Хоть живет недалеко,
На другой опушке,
Но ходить-то нелегко
Через лес старушке.
Красная Шапочка
Сшила, сидя у окна,
Мне она обнову -
Шапку алого сукна
С кантиком шелковым.
Рассказчик
И с поры той без нее
Крошку не видали.
Красной Шапочкой ее
Все за то прозвали.
Из дома выходит Мама с корзиной. Красная Шапочка бросает букет и подбегает к ней.
Мама
Испекла я пирожок
Бабушке с картошкой.
Ты сходи к ней, мой дружок,
Отнеси лукошко.
Мама передает Красной Шапочке корзину.
Мама
А еще ей отнеси
Маслице коровье
Да получше расспроси
Про ее здоровье.
От нее известий нет,
Я уже в тревоге.
Красная Шапочка
Соберу я ей букет
Новый по дороге!
Расцвела медвежья жуть,
Синьки да коринки!
Мама
Осторожней, дочка, будь!
Не сходи с тропинки.
Красная Шапочка медленно идет к лесу, срывая оставшиеся цветы по дороге. Мама машет ей рукой и уходит в дом.
Рассказчик
Сказки б не было у нас,
И была б здесь точка,
Если б матушкин наказ
Не забыла дочка.
Шла себе она, и вдруг
Серый волк навстречу.
Красная Шапочка подходит к лесу. Ей навстречу выходит волк.
Волк
Здравствуй, здравствуй, милый друг!
Ты никак далече?
Красная Шапочка
К бабушке иду своей
И несу в лукошке
Масла сливочного ей
Да пирог с картошкой.
Волк (в сторону)
Догадаться нелегко,
Где живет старушка.
Красная Шапочка
Да, совсем не далеко!
На другой опушке!
Слышится стук топора, одна из елок падает, а волк убегает. Красная Шапочка тоже скрывается в лесу. Домик Красной Шапочки исчезает.
Рассказчик
Съел бы крошку новый друг,
Но судите сами,
Как тут съешь, когда вокруг
Машут топорами.
И решил коварный волк
Обхитрить малышку.
Красная Шапочка с большим букетом выходит из-за деревьев слева. Прямо перед ней возникает Серый волк с цветами и преграждает ей дорогу.
Волк
Что-то не возьму я в толк
Ты куда спешишь так?
Даже все твои цветы
С этим не сравнятся.
Но коль очень хочешь ты,
То давай меняться!
Красная Шапочка бросает свой букет и берет цветы у Волка. Вдалеке снова стучат топоры. Волк озирается по сторонам.
Красная Шапочка
Ах, как миленько цветут!
Лепестки сердечком!
Волк (тихо и вкрадчиво)
наю, где они растут,
Укажу местечко.
По тропинке той иди...
Волк показывает на деревья слева.
Волк
Выйдешь на поляну.
Да тебе ведь по пути,
Провожать не стану.
Красная Шапочка скрывается за деревьями слева.
Волк
Что ж посмотрим, кто из нас
Раньше доберется.
До избушки лишний час
Ей идти придется!
Серый Волк скрывается за деревьями справа. Как только он уходит перед деревьями справа появляется дом Бабушки.
Рассказчик
И помчался серый волк
По прямой тропинке,
Зубки лязгают: "Щелк! Щелк!"
Дыбом шерсть на спинке.
Серый Волк появляется из-за деревьев слева, тяжело дышит и, оглядываясь по сторонам, крадется к дому Бабушки.
Рассказчик
Прибежал, едва дыша,
К домику подкрался.
Огляделся не спеша,
В дверцу постучался.
Волк стучится в дверь.
Волк
Тук! Тук! Тук!
В окне появляется Бабушка.
Бабушка
Кто там?
Волк (подражая голосу Красной Шапочки)
То я!
Внучка в шапке красной!
Да впустите вы меня,
Здесь небезопасно!
Принесла я пирожок,
Маслица горшочек!
Бабушка
Заходи скорей, дружок!
Дерни за шнурочек!
Волк дергает за шнурок и бросается в дом. Бабушка в окне исчезает.
Рассказчик
Дернул серый за него,
Дверь-то и открылась.
Дом начинает ходить ходуном.
Волк
Ну, посмотрим кто кого!
Бабушка
Ой, беда случилась!
Помогите!
Бабушка снова появляется в окне, но волк утаскивает ее обратно и появляется в окне уже в очках и с чепчиком на голове.
Волк
Как же я
Славно пообедал!
Подремлю, пока меня
Ужин не проведал!
Волк кладет голову на лапы и засыпает, время от времени всхрапывая.
Рассказчик
Шла добыча дотемна
Тропкою окольной,
И была собой она
Как всегда довольна.
Из-за деревьев слева появляется Красная Шапочка с огромным букетом цветов и идет к дому.
Красная Шапочка (поет)
По тропинке я пошла,
Я пошла, я пошла!
И цветочечки нашла,
Славные нашла!
Красная Шапочка стучит в дверь. Волк перестает храпеть.
Красная Шапочка
Тук! Тук! Тук!
Волк (подражая голосу бабушки и зевая)
Ам-га! Кто там?
Красная Шапочка
Это внучка ваша!
Принесла гостинцев вам:
Маслица для каши
Да с картошкой пирожок!
Волк
Заходи скорее!
Дерни, детка, за шнурок.
Я стара, болею!
Красная Шапочка дергает за шнурок, входит в дом, но тут же отступает назад, роняя цветы и лукошко.
Рассказчик
Только бабушка ее
Очень изменилась.
Волк тоже выходит и начинает приближаться к ней. Девочка отступает.
Волк
Здравствуй, дитятко мое!
Али что случилось?
Обниму тебя сейчас!
Красная Шапочка
Вы бы не спешили!
Руки, бабушка, у вас
Очень уж большие!
Волк
Это, чтобы обнимать,
Было мне сподручно!
Расскажи про дом, про мать.
Все ль благополучно?
Красная Шапочка отступает, Волк приближается.
Красная Шапочка
Ой! Скажите мне, к чему
Вам такие уши?
Волк
Все зачем, да почему!
Чтоб тебя послушать!
Красная Шапочка отступает, Волк приближается.
Волк
Ужинать давно пора
Далеко ль до ночи?
Ты мне с самого утра
Голову морочишь!
Что торчишь здесь целый час,
Словно к пню пришили?
Красная Шапочка
Очень уж глаза у вас,
Бабушка, большие!
Как начнут огнем гореть,
По спине мурашки!
Красная Шапочка отступает, Волк приближается.
Волк
Это чтобы рассмотреть
Мне тебя, дурашка!
Красная Шапочка
А скажите мне, зачем
Вам такие зубки?
Волк
Ими я тебя и съем!
Зубки-мясорубки!
Волк бросается на девочку и съедает ее.
Волк (икая и поглаживая брюхо)
Уместилась, но с трудом!
Вкусная какая!
Вот что будет с тем, кто в дом
Всех подряд пускает!
Возвращусь-ка я туда,
Лягу у порога,
Ведь добычи никогда
Не бывает много.
Может, кто еще придет
Навестить старушку.
Волк возвращается в дом и выглядывает из окна.
Рассказчик
Притаился волк и ждет,
Смотрит на опушку.
Волк
Час прошел, и никого.
Скучно - нету силы!
Рассказчик
И от сытости его
Скоро в сон склонило.
Волк начинает громко храпеть.
Рассказчик
А в ту пору молодой
Шел охотник мимо.
Из-за деревьев слева выходит Охотник с ружьем на плече и идет к дому.
Охотник
Над соседскою трубой
Я не вижу дыма.
Ну-ка, в дверцу постучу,
Дерну за шнурочек.
Охотник входит в дом и тут же выглядывает из окна.
Охотник (зрителям)
Волк! Ей-богу! Не шучу!
Спит, как ангелочек!
Слышится несколько выстрелов. Из дома выбегает Волк. Охотник за ним.
Охотник
У, проклятый! Вот сейчас
Я тебе устрою.
Выстрелю, как белке, в глаз,
Живо брюхо вскрою!
Волк неуклюже падает. Охотник с ружьем встает над ним. Волк отпихивает ружье.
Волк
Не стреляй! Не виноват!
Ни за что страдаю!
Я и четверть зайца, брат,
За год не съедаю!
Голос Бабушки
Помогите!
Волк (оглядываясь)
Кто кричит?
Охотник (подозрительно)
Голос-то старухи.
Охотник снова поднимает ружье. Волк начинает бить себя по животу.
Волк
Это в животе урчит.
Видно, с голодухи.
Голос Красной Шапочки
Волк нас съел!
Волк снова бьет себя по животу.
Голоса Бабушки и Красной Шапочки (хором)
Спасите нас!
Волк
Эй, вы там, потише,
А не то убьет сейчас,
Если вас услышит!
Охотник стреляет в Волка. Волк падает.
Охотник
Волку тут конец пришел.
Волк (со вздохом)
Не попал он мимо.
Появляется Бабушка и Красная Шапочка.
Красная Шапочка
И охотник нас нашел
Целых, невредимых.
Все (хором)
Собирая иногда
Синьки да коринки,
Не сходите никуда
Со своей тропинки!
Все кланяются. Конец.

----------


## Elen2

А из этой сказки, можно хоть кукольный театр сделать , хоть просто инсценировку.

*Как  домовенок  Кузя в лесу жил*

Занавес опущен. На выносной сцене сбоку интерьер деревенской избы. Видна большая печь с устьицем и заслонкой. Под волшебные звуки появляется Сказочница. 

Сказочница: 

Солнце, дождик, приходите! 
К детям сказку приводите! 
Как из тучи гром, гром 
Загоняет в дом, в дом. 
Покажись из тучи, солнце, 
Загляни скорей в оконце, 
Ярко освети светлицу, 
Расскажи нам небылицу. 

Сначала слышны капли дождя (звуки ксилофона или треугольника), затем высвечивается выносная сцена. 

Как в одной сторонке, 
В маленькой избенке 
Жил-был - не котенок, 
Жил-был - не мышонок, 
Даже не ребенок - : 
(В щель занавеса просовывается голова Кузи.) 

Голова: :А маленький домовенок. Это я! Кузька. (Скрывается.) 

Звучит мелодия на мотив песни `Ах, вы сени:`. Появляется домовенок с вязанкой дров. 

Домовенок: 

Как я дров наколю, 
Как я печь растоплю. 
(Сваливает дрова у печки.) 
И воды наношу, 
И тесто замешу. 
У меня, у домового, 
Молодого, удалого, 
Грязи некуда укрыться - 
Дело мастера боится. 

Танцует. Из-за печки выглядывают мышата, выскакивают и присоединяются к домовенку. 

Домовенок: 

Мышки, а мышки! 
Давайте играть в ловишки! 

Мышки: 

Тебе, Кузя, водить! 
Тебе котиком быть. 

Встают в круг. Кузька в середине. Мышки идут по кругу. 

Кузька: 

Ходит Васька серенький, 
Хвост у Васьки беленький. 
Глазки закрываются, 
Когти расправляются. 

Мыши: 

Как у котика-кота 
Оторвали полхвоста. 
Глаза не вертучие! 
Лапы не цапучие! 

Кузька: 

Это я узнаю, 
Когда вас поймаю! 

Мыши разбегаются. Кузька их ловит. Смех, суета. Затем мышки сбегаются к Сказочнице и прячутся. Кузька садится перед печкой. 

Кузька: 

На огонь люблю смотреть. 

Сказочница (тревожно): 
Заслонку надо запереть! 

Кузька: 

За день Кузенька устал. (Зевает.) 
Что-то я давно не спал! (Открывает заслонку.) 

Сказочница (с нарастающей тревогой в голосе): 
Мать толста, 
Дочь красна, 
Сын - бес, 
Взлетел до небес. 
(Из устьица высовывается рука в красном, шевелит пальцами, машет красным платком.) 
Огонь в печке бьется 
И наружу рвется! 

Из печки вылезает Огонь, машет руками - красными крыльями. 

Огонь: 

Я огонь, 
Меня не тронь. 
Я ж вокруг все охвачу 
Пламенем и проглочу! 

Сказочница: 

Тили-тили-тили-бом! 
Загорелся Кузькин дом! 
А Кузька знай себе спит да во сне сопит. 
Надо его разбудить, о беде предупредить! 

Дети и Сказочница: 

Кузька! Просыпайся! 
Кузька! Поднимайся! 

Кузька (вскакивает и испуганно протирает глаза): 
Что? Откуда? И куда? 
Ой, беда, беда, беда! 

Огонь: 

Домовенок Кузька, стой, 
Я - Огонь коварный, злой. 
Съем я лавку и стол, 
Съем я стены и пол, 
Съем всю избенку 
Вместе с домовенком! 
Вот сейчас налечу, 
Ухвачу и проглочу! 

Кузька: Охти мне, матушки! Охти мне, батюшки! 

Кузька мечется по избе, прячется от Огня. Огонь машет крыльями, загораживает путь. Кузька подныривает под крылья Огня и выбегает с боковой сцены на авансцену. Освещение боковой сцены гаснет. Занавес открывается. Декорация леса. В глубине сцены - большое дерево. Это Кривобоконька. На руках актера, изображающего дерево, сидят кукольные сороки. 

Сказочница: Бежит Кузька по дороге, куда несут его ноги. От дыма глаза плачут, от страха в груди сердце скачет. 

Кузька (выбегая на середину сцены): 
Ох, как долго я бежал! Устал. Вверх лаптями упал. Кувырк! (Падает.) Надо отдышаться и с мыслями собраться. (Дерево качается, машет ветвями.) 

Кривобоконька: Куда бежишь? Почто спешишь? 

Домовенок испуганно шарахается в сторону. 

Сороки-куклы: Воры! Воры! Прячьтесь в норы! 

(Домовенок шарахается в другую сторону.) 

Домовенок: Где это я? Где избенка моя? Кругом - дремучий лес. Деревья до небес. Домовые в лесу не живут. Домовые в лесу пропадут. 

Кузька садится под куст и плачет. Пытается сорвать листик, чтобы утереть слезы. Листик оказывается кончиком чьего-то хвоста. 

Лешонок: Ой-ой-ой! Зачем тянешь мой хвост? Какой ты страшный! Уходи! Никто тебя сюда не звал. 

Кузька: Я позабыл, откуда прибежал. 

Лешонок: А ты кто? 

Кузька: Домовой. 

Лешонок: Ой! (Прячется в кустах.) 

Кузька: Ты чего спрятался-то? 

Лешонок: А что ты меня пугаешь? Домовых на свете не бывает. Про них только в сказках рассказывают. У них язык наружу и живот мешком. 

Кузька (обиженно поглаживая свой животик): Ты перепутал. Это про леших сказки рассказывают: у них клыки до самого носа торчат и язык во рту не умещается. 

Лешонок: Врешеньки-врешь! Я Леший и есть. Только маленький. А клыков у меня нет и язык на месте. (Поглядывает на небо.) Заболтался я с тобой. Вот и дождик собирается. (Прячется в кусты.) 

(Слышны капли дождя.) 

Кузька (прыгая на одной ножке): 
Дождик, дождик, не дожди! 
Дождик, дождик, подожди! 
Дай дойти до дому 
Дедушке хромому! 

Звучит музыка. Выбегают девочки-дождинки с серыми шарфами. Дождинки кружатся вокруг домовенка, опутывают его тканями, хотят утащить с собой. 

Кузька: Ой, беда, беда, беда! Не туда, так сюда. Из огня да в воду без всякого броду. Есть тут кто-нибудь добрый? Помогите! Бедного домовенка спасите! 

Дерево протягивает Кузьке руку и прижимает к себе. Капли убегают. Вылезает Лешонок. 

Лешонок: Кривобоконька! Отпусти домовенка. (Дерево качает головой.) Говоришь, ты его спасла? Поток тащил его в Бездонный овраг? Вот ведь враг! Спасибо тебе. 

(Дерево качает головой и отпускает Кузьку.) 

Кузька (стуча зубами и дрожа): Спа-си-бо: 

Лешонок: Да ты совсем замерз. Пойдем-ка к моему деду Диодоху. Он в здешнем лесу хозяин, зря без дела не сидит: деревья растит, зайчат пасет, птиц бережет. 

Кузька (стуча зубами): П-п-пойдем-м! 

(Закрывает глаза и падает на землю.) 

Лешонок: Ой, беда! Все сюда! Домовенок в лес попасть не успел, как сразу заболел! 

Под музыку появляются Медведь, Лиса и зайчата. Зайчата теснятся поближе к Дереву, подальше от Лисы. 

Медведь: Отчего переполох? 

Лешонок (показывает на Кузьку): 

Домовенок совсем плох. 

Лиса: 

Домовенок? Кто такой? 
Кур он не принес с собой? 

Зайчата: 

У него ужасный вид. 
Он от холода дрожит. 

Медведь: Дрожать дрожит, а шерсть почему-то не отрастит. Кому холодно, пусть шерстью обрастает. 

Зайчата: Может, он об этом не знает? 

Лиса: Все бы вам `ах` да `ох`! 

Лешонок: Ждет нас дедушка Диадох. 

Звери поднимают Кузьку и уносят его (уводят под руки) со сцены. Появляется дед Диадох, похожий на большой мшистый пень с сучками. 

Диадох: 

У лешего осенью много забот - 
К зиме подготовить здешний народ: 
Букашек и мошек, 
Медведей, ежей, 
Лягушек и мышек, 
Болотных ужей. 
(Лешонок вводит Кузьку.) 
А это еще кто? Для медвежонка - слишком голый. Для лягушонка - слишком лохматый. На кикимору не очень похож. И весь трясется. Не родня ли нашей осине? 

Лешонок: Дедушка! Это домовенок. Он устал, промок в дороге и его не держат ноги. 

Диадох (трогает Кузькину рубашку): А это - мокрое - на тебе растет? 

Кузька: Нет, это мне к лицу идет. 

Диадох: Тогда снимай. Пусть сохнет. И деревья по осени листву сбрасывают. 

Полезай-ка, домовой, 
В короб с теплою листвой./ 
Лежи, согревайся, 
Сил набирайся. 

(Кузька залезает в короб. Оттуда торчит только его голова.) 

Кузька: Славное местечко: тепло, как у печки. А теперь мне бы поесть. 

Диадох: Эй, зверята, приходите, угощенье приносите! 

(Вбегает ежик.) 

Еж: Я колючий серый ежик. Принес сушеных лягушек и мышиных ножек. Хоть ты и не ежонок, съешь лягушку, домовенок! 

Кузька: Сушеные лягушки? Тьфу! Это совсем не для домовят! 

(Диадох, Лешонок и ежик разводят лапками и переглядываются.) 

Лешие: Не вкусно? А что же они едят? 

(Ежик убегает. Вбегают зайчата.) 

Зайчата: Мы сорвали у канавки пучок подсохшей осенней травки. 

Хоть ты и не зайчонок, скушай травку, домовенок! 

Кузька: Пучок травы? Тьфу! Тьфу! Это совсем не для домовят! 

(Зайчата разводят лапками и переглядываются с лешими.) 

Лешие: Не вкусно? А что же они едят? 

(Появляется Медведь.) 

Медведь: Я от самого брода притащил большую колоду меда. Хоть ты не медвежонок, скушай меду, домовенок! 

Кузька: Колода меда? Вот это да! Это для домовят еда! (Облизывается.) 

(Медведь уходит. Появляется белка.) 
Белка: Это тебе лесной орех! 

Лешие: Ну, это еда совсем не для всех! 

Кузька: Но подходит для домовят. Орехи тоже они едят. (Выскакивает из короба. Натягивает рубаху, засовывает ноги в лапти.) Я согрелся, весел, сыт. 

Лешонок: У тебя прекрасный вид. 

Диадох: Теперь домовенок не пропадет. Зимою в лесу у нас поживет. Придет весна, и в урочный час дам я семи ветрам наказ, чтоб в разных концах земли побывали и с печкой дом для него отыскали. 

Занавес закрывается. 

Сказочница: Вот такая  сказка, дети. Разное случается на свете. 

Коли встретится вам бездомный домовой, пригласите его к себе домой! 



Марина Аромштам

"Дошкольное образование"

----------

Barthez 080887 (11.02.2019), irisya (23.07.2019)

----------


## superolga

*ЛИСИЦА – УЧЕНИЦА.*

Все мелодии звучат на аккордеоне, флейте и домре.
Участвуют куклы: Лиса, пес Рекс, кот Мурзик, лошадка, Матрешка.

Выходит на ширму одна Лиса. Под русскую мелодию «Ах вы сени»(домра)
- Неужели Рекс опять помешает мне залезть в курятник?
Выходит Рекс под р.н.м. «Как у наших у ворот» (аккордеон)
- Ты опять сюда пришла?
- Постой Рекс я к тебе по делу.
- По делу
-Да! Надоело мне слушать, как все меня ругают. Только и говорят: лиса – плутовка, лиса – хитрая.
Ругают все лисицу, мне стало стыдно жить!
Хочу я научиться хорошей, доброй быть!
- Хитришь, лиса!
- Что ты! Я не хитрю. Научи меня стать хорошей. Возьми к себе  в ученицы. Я буду делать все, что ты мне скажешь.
- Чему же тебя научить? Я   ведь и сам умею только сторожить.
- Вот я и буду тебе помогать.
- Ладно! Попробуй! Стой здесь и никого даже близко не подпускай. А  если волк придет, лай, бросайся на него, прогоняй и пугай.
- Пусть только придет! Я ему покажу.
- Ну, сторожи, а я пойду. Скоро вернусь.
- Иди! Иди! Ха-ха-ха! Обманула Рекса! Он мне лисе поверил! Ха-ха-ха! Теперь я курочек поем.
«Из-под дуба» (флейта)
Рекс одевает за деревом шапку.
Лиса.
- Ой! Кто это идет наверно волк. Гав! Гав!
- Не узнала меня лисонька? Что же шум поднимаешь
- Так Рекс меня научил и бросаться тоже.
- Отойди в сторонку, я за овцой иду.
- Хорошо волк иди.
- Ах, вот как ты стараешься. Я поверил тебе. Уходи прочь и чтобы я не видел тебя больше!
Разбегаются в стороны под р.н.м. «Полянка» (аккордеон)
Выходит кот «Коробейники» (домра)
- Кто тут шумел? Никого нет. Лиса, ты что тут делаешь? 
- Просила Рекса, чтобы научил меня дом сторожить. Помочь хотела, а ему некогда. Побежал волка гнать. Хочу полезным делом заняться, да ничего не умею. Может быть ты меня в ученицы возьмешь?
- Да я умею только мышей ловить. Хочешь, научу.
- А где ты их ловишь?
- На чердаке, в сарае, в погребе.
Лиса в сторону смеется.
- Хорошо. Отведи меня в погреб. Увидишь, сколько я там мышек поймаю.
Уходят под р.н.м.
Входят на ширму Рекс и лошадка.
- Лиса меня хотела обмануть. Хитрая какая.
- Ей верить нельзя.
Появляется Мурзик под р.н.м.
- Знаю, знаю. Она меня хотела обмануть. А чтобы она никогда-никогда больше не обманывала, я её в подвале запер.
- Молодец, Мурзик!
- И что ты с ней будешь делать?
- А мы у ребят спросим.
Диалог с детьми.
Вам нравится поведение лисы?
В каких сказках лиса обманывает и хитрит?
Герои предлагают детям на улице нарисовать мелом сказки, где есть лиса. Можно рисовать и в группе.
Звучит русская народная мелодия на аккордеоне. 
Дети танцуют.

----------

Nezabudka157 (03.04.2017), Туся (06.02.2017)

----------


## гномик

Девочки,предлагаю сценарий кукольного спектакля. Иногда ставим силами сотрудников
ПЕТРУШКИНА  ЕЛКА.(кукольный спектакль)



На ширме появляется Дед Мороз. Он идет под музыку, напевая песенку,

Дед Мороз.     Я старый, бородатый Дед Мороз 
                         На праздник всем ребятам я елочки принес

Припев:            Высокие и низкие,
                          Кудрявые, ветвистые,
                          Зеленые и колкие
                          И все с иголками.

                          За мной бежали волки и ветер выл,
                          Зато какие елки я вам срубил.

Припев:           Высокие и низкие,
                          Кудрявые, ветвистые,
                          Зеленые и колкие
                           И все с иголками.

                          Ребята веселятся без конца,
                          Нарядами гордятся мои деревца.

Припев:            ……………………………..

                           Пусть сыплются иголки, гаснет свет,
                            На Новогодней елке вам спляшет Дед.

(Дед пляшет, затем садится.)

Дед мороз.          Ох, устал посижу и загадки вам расскажу.
                             Вы умеете их разгадывать?

                              (ответ детей)  Хорошо, слушайте:

Загадка    1. Зимой и летом – одним цветом?
                 2. Бел, да не сахар, ног нет, а идет?
                 3. Над окном висит гвоздь. Солнце взойдет , гвоздь упадет.

Дед Мороз.         Хорошо отгадываете загадки. Молодцы. А теперь давайте песенку про елочку споем.


                                          Песенка «В лесу родилась елочка».

В конце песенки на ширме появляется Петрушка и грустным голосом говорит.





                                                         « 2 « 
Петрушка.    В этом доме Петрушка живет,
                      Он встречает один Новый год.
                       Нет у Пети веселых гостей,
                       Нет у Пети на елке огней.
                       Где – то ходит по лесу Мороз,
                       А Петрушке обидно до слез,
                       Что без елочки праздник пришел –
                        Видно Петю Мороз не нашел…         Закрою дверь и лягу спать…

(петрушка уходит в дом и закрывает дверь).

Дед Мороз.       Кто это там приговаривает так жалко?Ребята, а чей это домик?
                          Кто в нем живет?(ответ) Петрушка? Да как же так получилось?
                          Мы с вами песенки поем, загадки отгадываем, а Петрушка скучает один?
                         Домик у него уж очень маленький, а я его не заметил и прошел мимо.
                          Что же теперь нам делать? Неужели Петрушку без елки оставим? (ответ).
                         Правильно. Вот у меня осталась маленькая елочка . Я ее и отнесу
                         Петрушке, пусть порадуется , гостей пригласит и около Елочки 
                         Повеселится. Ну я пойду.(стучит в дом).

Петрушка.       Я не жду гостей и не открою дверь.

Дед Мороз.       Поскорее проснись и отопри, не ленись.

Петрушка.       Кто єто ? Дед Мороз? Ты мне елочку принес?
                         Где она? Покажи скорее.

Дед Мороз.     Вот твоя елочка, нравится тебе?

Петрушка.     Нравится, спасибо, Дедушка Мороз. У меня теперь тоже елочка есть.

Дед Мороз.    Принимайся за дело, украшай елочку.

Петрушка.     Я сейчас, я мигом. Дедушка, а как же я один буду хоровод водить?

Дед Мороз.    Да, одному не удобно. Ну ладно, выручу тебя, будут тебе гости.
                         Украшай елку и жди гостей, досвидание.(уходит).

Петрушка.      Что за елочка? Просто диво. Самая нарядная, самая красивая, самая
                         Лучшая на свете.Ой,ой, ой и самая колючая . (плачет).

Появляется Зайка.

Зайка.             Что ты, Петя плачешь?? Кто тебя обидел?

Петрушка.        Что ты, Зайка выдумываешь, я не плачу совсем, мне и плакать некогда.
                           Елку украшать надо. Скоро гости придут. Хочешь помогать?

Зайка.                 А я сумею?

                                                      « 3 «.


Петрушка.     Вот, глупенький, научишься.
                       Смотри, вот шарик, вот еще и еше…

Зайка.           Как интересно.

Петрушка.   Есть у петрушки для елки игрушки:
                      Рыбки золотые, шарики цветные.
                      Есть у Петрушки для елки игрушки:
                      Блестящие нити, все что хотите.
                       Есть у Петрушки для елки игрушки:
                       Хватает огней и веселых гостей.

Зайка.           Новый год! Новый год!Пожеланья всем несет.
                      Маму слушайся всегда, с ней не спорь ты никогда
                      И тогда этот год очень весело пройдет. А еще.
                      Целый год здоровым быть,
                      Никаких лекарств не пить,
                      Утром во время вставать 
                       И в детский сад скорей бежать.
                      Новый год, счастливый год,
                       Шестилеток школа ждет,
                       На пятерки заниматься,
                       На уроках не шептаться,
                       Ссоры, драки позабыть
                       И царапин не лечить.

Петрушка.    Это замечательные пожелания, вы согласны, ребята.

Появляется Мышь с Мышонком.

Мышь.       С Новым годом,Петрушка !Какая у тебя елочка красивая! А я с собой мышонка привела, хочется ребенку на празднике побывать. Он у меня на елке первый раз!

Петрушка.    Здравствуй, Мышка. И мышонок. Как хорошо, что вы пришли.
                        Будем вместе мы играть, будем Новый год встречать.

(Появляется Ежик).

Ежик.              Здравствуй, Петрушка,
                        Я на праздник к вам пришел
                        И Мишутку с собой привел.

Появляется Мишка.

Мишка.        Здорово, Петрушка, Ах, какая елочка , красавица
                      Всем она нам очень нравится. Спасибо Дед Мороз разбудил, а то мы с 
                      Ежиком весь праздник проспали бы.Правда, Ежик?
Ежик.          Правда, правда. Я теперь и спать не хочу.

                                                     «  4  «

Петрушка.       Здравствуйте, гости дорогие,
                          Здравствуйте, звери лесные,
                           Будет елка сегодня у Пети
                           Самая веселая на свете.

                           А теперь давайте поиграем. Я знаю одну интересную игру. Хотите поиграть? Сначала надо песенку спеть, а потом завязать глаза и отгадать кто поет.
                          А песенка такая.

Песенка:         Мы под елкой встанем в круг,
                         Повернемся разом вдруг,
                         Кто – то скажет скок, скок, скок –
                         Угадай, чей голосок?

                        Понятно?
Все:                 Понятно!

Петрушка.       Я первым буду отгадывать.(уходит).

Ежик.                 Интересная игра.
Мишка.              Хорошая игра.

(Петрушка входит с завязанными глазами).

Все поют.        Мы под елкой встанем в круг,
                         Повернемся разом вдруг,
                         Кто – то скажет:
Ежик.               Скок, скок, скок
Все:                  Угадай, чей голосок?

Петрушка.       Это ежик, я сразу его узнал.

Мышка.           Теперь я хочу, завяжите мне глаза. (уходит).

Ежик.                Давайте над Мышкой подшутим. Мишка скажет тоненьким голосочком: скок, скок, скок.

Мишка.           Я тоненько не умею.

Петрушка.        А ты попробуй.

Мишка.           Ладно.

                (появляется Мышка).

Все поют:        Мы под елкой встанем в круг, повернемся разом вдруг
                          Кто-то скажет:

Мишка.(тоненько)    Скок, скок, скок
 Все:                    Угадай , чей голосок?
                                           «  5 «

Мышка.           Ну, конечно, Петрушка.

Все.                  Ха-ха-ха. Не угадала.

Петрушка.       Ты, пойди-ка, Мышка сюда
                          Не узнала Мишкин голос, Вот беда!

Мышка.           Это не честно голоса менять. Таких правил нет. Давайте играть по
                          Настоящему.

Ежик.                 Ну последний раз.

(Мышке завязывают глаза).

Все поют:         Мы под елку встанем в круг
                           Повернемся разом вдруг
                           Кто-то скажет:
Мышонок:        Скок, скок, скок.
Все:                   Угадай, чей гллосок.
Мышка.             Мой ребенок, мой милый мышонок. Это его голосок, как он звонко поет.

Мишка.              Наконец-то угадала, а то я думал, что она своего мышонка со мной 
                            Перепутает.

Мышка.               Ничего смешного нет Мышки тоже могут ошибаться.

Петрушка.           На елке нельзя ссориться. Пусть все веселяться. Давай Мишенька покажем как мы играем с тобой в мяч.

Мишка.               Давай.

(Мишка и Петрушка играют в мяч).

Петрушка.            И, раз, и-два, лови, бросай,
                               Но только мячик не роняй.
                               И раз и два, лови опять,
                                За ловкость Мише ставлю «пять».

Все:                       Браво, браво, молодец, Мишка!!!

Петрушка .             Покажи сейчас ребятам,как ты делаешь зарядку.

(Мишка под музыку выполняет упражнения).

Петрушка.            Вот потому-то, Мишенька, ты такой сильный, что хорошо
                               Делаешь зарядку.

Ежик.                     А зато я умею рассказывать стихи. Хотите послушать?

Все.                         Д------------а
                                       «   6   «

Ежик.                    Хорошо, что каждый год к нам приходит Новый год.
                               Зажигает нашу елку и заводит хоровод.

Зайчик.                 Ая тоже могу. Слушайте.
                              Мы под елочкой плясать можем целых три часа,
                              И нисколько не устанем, вот какие чудеса!

(Все хлопают, Зайчик кланяется).                     


Петрушка.          А я умею показывать фокусы. Хотите посмотреть?

Все.                  Д------------- а. Хотим!!!!

Петрушка.         Смотрите у меня есть волшебный стаканчик
                           Этот стаканчик пустой,
                           Но он не обычный, не простой
                           Любопытных наказывает,
                           И чудеса показывает.
Ой, а где моя волшебная палочка? Вы подержите стаканчик, а схожу за волшебной палочкой.

Мишка.            Можно я подержу стаканчик?
                         Интересно, что это такое?
(Мишка заглядывает в стаканчик, ему надевают пластилиновый нос).


Мышка.           Ой, у тебя нос стал черный.
Мишка.              Ой, помогите вытереть….
(появляется Петрушка с волшебной палочкой).

Петрушка.     Нет , Мишка это не так уж просто.Подожди немного.

                 (Петрушка накрывает Мишку платком, говорит волшебные слова и….
                   У Мишки пропадает черный нос).

Мышка бросает снежок.        Вот тебе за любопытство.

Ежик.           Ой, снежок лепится, давайте Снежную Бабу слепим.
Все                Давайте.
Мишка.           А мне что-то не хочется, я лучше посижу.

Ежик.                Ишь, ленивый какой. Получай за лень! (бросает снежок).
Мышка.             И от меня подарочек.(тоже бросает).
Петрушка.          И от меня. (тоже бросает).
Мишка.              Все на одного. Хороши приятели. А ну-ка поборемся
                             (Мишка наступает,все разбегаются).
Ежик.                Мишка, посмотри какой у меня ком большой. Помоги катить.
Миша.               Давай, давай.
Петрушка.          И у нас ком готов.
                                   «      7     «

Ежик.             Наш больше, наш вниз.
Петрушка      А вот и маленький –для головы
Мышка.           Нос из морковки! 
Зайка.              Глаза –угольки.
Мишка.            А на голову-шляпа!
Петрушка.       Вот так чудо! Давайте вокруг  Снежной Бабы поводим хоровод

Все поют:        Мы слепили это чудо в пять минут, в пять минут
                         Снежной бабой это чудо все зовут, все зовут.
                          Вот держи свою метелку, стой прямей, стой прямей
                          Посмотри на нашу елку, на гостей, на гостей.

Петрушка.         Да, хороша наша Снежная Баба.

(Появляется Дед Мороз).

Петрушка.          Дед Мороз пришел!
Дед Мороз.        Хорошо вы веселитесь, а я вам подарки принес.
Все.                     ПОДАРКИ. ВОТ ЭТО ЗДОРОВО!!!!!!!!
МИШКА.           А где они, подарки?
Дед Мороз.         Вы их увидете, когда войдете в домик Петрушки.
                             А сейчас я хочу вас спросить,понравилась вам Петрушкина елка?
                               А гости вам понравились?
                             Ну, а теперь пора прощаться, в лес,друзья всем возвращаться

(зверюшки по очереди все прощаются, уходят).

Дед Мороз.            Все ушли. Петрушка, наверное спать ложится,
                                 Загляну –ка я в окошко.Спит и во сне улыбается . Видно понравилась ему моя елочка. Ну, а теперь и я пойду. До свидания, ребята, а в следующем году я снова к вам приду. ДО СВИДАНИЯ!!!!!

----------

nastiabar (21.11.2019)

----------


## Иришка Б

музыкальная сказка с озвучкой для кукольного театра
*Зайка почтальон*

----------

elena_vrn (09.10.2018), katerina33 (19.03.2019), Lena22 (19.07.2018), linker_59 (08.02.2019), Ludmila Mikus (01.07.2022), lyalya67 (23.07.2018), pevveronika (22.04.2021), savel (17.06.2019), Елена_дор75 (17.03.2018), лариса 25 (16.06.2019), Лидушка (11.02.2019), Ольга2011 (18.02.2021), Ремзия (10.03.2021)

----------


## Antonida

http://www.happy-kids.ru/cat.php?cat_id=77

----------

Black Princess (11.04.2019), irisya (23.07.2019), katerina33 (19.03.2019), Алусик (25.03.2020), Елена_дор75 (17.03.2018), Ирина Порхачева (21.03.2021), лядова (20.07.2017), наталья тимофеевна (26.09.2019), эйприл (26.06.2022)

----------


## IriSка

Нашла по совету форумчан, автор А. Емельянова, после каникул показывали детям, нам понравилось.

Волчья песенка
Рассказчик
Не найти в степи дорожки –
Все вокруг белым-бело,
И по самые окошки
Нынче снега намело.
До утра метель кружилась,
До утра по всей земле
Ведьма снежная носилась
На волшебном помеле.
А в овраге волк голодный
Выл тоскливо на луну.
Вряд ли б даже пес безродный
Позавидовал ему.

Из-за деревьев справа выходит Волк.
Волк
У-у-у! Ой, как мне зябко!
В животе-то как урчит.

Справа из-за деревьев появляется Лиса.
Лиса
Да уж, кум! А деду с бабкой
Сладко дрыхнуть на печи.
Есть у них несушка-Ряба,
Петушок есть певушок,
Да овечка…

Волк (со вздохом)
Мне хотя бы
Съесть с капустой пирожок.

Лиса
Так пойдем, поколядуем.
Песню спеть – не тяжкий труд!

Волк
Ладно, песню я спою им,
Может быть, чего дадут!

Лиса и Волк медленно идут к хате.
Волк и Лиса (поют)
С горки на горку – тропка до крылечка.
У деда и бабы есть в хате овечка!
Падает с неба белый пушок.
У деда и бабы есть петушок!
Пухом лебяжьим набита подушка.
У деда и бабы есть в хате несушка.
На сковородке жарятся шкварки.
Мы песенку спели, давайте подарки!

Из окна выглядывает Бабка, из хаты выходит Дед.
Бабка
Ах, дедочек-голубочек,
Славно как они поют!
Дай им пирога кусочек,
А иначе не уйдут.

Дед
Так ведь нету, все раздали
До последнего блинка.

Волк (разочарованно)
Зря мы что ли распевали?

Лиса
Можем взять и петушка!
Дед выносит петушка Лисе и Волку. Бабка с Дедом скрываются в хате, Волк с Лисой идут к лесу. Волк начинает отнимать петушка у Лисы.

Волк
Дай сюда! Живот мой бедный
К позвоночнику прилип.
Мне давно пора обедать.
Я так пел, что аж охрип!

Лиса прячет петушка за деревьями.
Лиса
Погоди, еще успеем
Мы с тобой попировать.
Если повезет, сумеем
Курочку сколядовать!

Лиса и Волк снова идут к хате.
Лиса и Волк (поют)
С горки на горку – тропка до крылечка.
У деда и бабы есть в хате овечка!
Пухом лебяжьим набита подушка.
У деда и бабы есть в хате несушка.
На сковородке жарятся шкварки.
Мы песенку спели, давайте подарки!

Из окна выглядывает Бабка, из хаты выходит Дед.
Дед
Бабка, посмотри, обратно
Их нелегкая несет!

Бабка
Но поют-то как приятно!

Дед
Вот бессовестный народ!
(Волку и Лисе)
Нечем угостить вас, братцы,
Хватит под окном стоять!

Волк (разочарованно)
Да, но я же так старался!

Лиса
Можем и несушку взять!

Дед выносит курочку Лисе и Волку. Бабка с Дедом скрываются в хате, Волк с Лисой идут к лесу. Волк начинает отнимать курочку у Лисы.
Волк
Наконец-то наедимся
До отвала… от души…

Лиса
Нет, на хутор возвратимся.
Куманек, ты не спеши!
Погоди, еще успеем
Мы с тобой попировать.
Если повезет, сумеем
И овцу сколядовать!

Лиса прячет за деревьями курочку и вместе с Волком снова идет к хате.
Лиса и Волк (поют)
С горки на горку – тропка до крылечка.
У деда и бабы есть в хате овечка!
На сковородке жарятся шкварки.
Мы песенку спели, давайте подарки!

Из окна выглядывает Дед, из хаты выходит Бабка.
Бабка
Слышишь, дед, поют опять,
Славно колядуют!
Надо им гостинцев дать!

Дед
Я сейчас убью их!

Бабка
Полно, Дед. Нельзя же так!

Лиса
Мы хотим овечку!

Волк
Дед, тащи ее сюда,
Слазь быстрее с печки!

Дед выносит овечку Лисе и Волку. Бабка с Дедом скрываются в хате, Волк с Лисой идут к лесу. Волк начинает отнимать овечку у Лисы.
Волк (радостно)
Жрать охота, спасу нет!
Ну, давай делиться!

Лиса
Может, утаил что дед,
Рано веселиться!

Лиса прячет овечку за деревьями и вместе с Волком возвращается к хате.
Лиса и Волк (поют)
С горки на горку тропка до крылечка
У деда и бабки – доброе сердечко!
На сковородке жарятся шкварки.
Мы песенку спели, давайте подарки!

Из окна выглядывает Бабка.
Бабка
Батюшки, опять идут!

Из хаты выходит Дед с мешком.



Дед
Плачет по ним палка!
О бока таких и прут
Обломать не жалко!
(Волку и Лисе)
Вот, берите все, что есть,
Все, чем мы богаты!

Волк
Может быть, теленок здесь?

Лиса хватает мешок и бросается бежать.
Волк
Стой, Лиса! Куда ты?

Волк догоняет Лису и начинает отбирать мешок. Дед с Бабкой скрываются в хате.
Лиса
Отойди! Здесь все мое!
Не хочу делиться!

Волк
Песню пели мы вдвоем!
Дай сюда, лисица!

Волк и Лиса вырывают мешок друг у друга, он развязывается, и из него выскакивает Пес и начинает гоняться за Лисой и Волком.

Пес
Гав! Гав! Гав! Вот вам сейчас
Я раздам гостинцы!

Лиса
Отцепись! Не трогай нас!

Волк
Это все лисица!

Лиса
Все возьми, все забирай!
Петушка, несушку…

Пес
И овечку отдавай,
Рыжая ворюшка!

Волк с Лисой скрываются за деревьями, Пес за ними. Через некоторое время появляется Пес с петушком, курочкой и овечкой и несет их в хату.

Рассказчик
Замела метель опять
Стежки и дорожки.
Сами по себе гулять
Не выходят кошки.
А про волка и лису
В хате той забыли,
Ведь они колядовать
Больше не ходили!
Конец.

----------

sova07lesia (21.03.2021), Елена_дор75 (17.03.2018), Туся (06.02.2017)

----------


## Ольга 4

Предлагаю сказку по здоровому образу жизни. Можно показывать как с детьми, так и в кукольном театре.

Книга: С.В.Михалков. "Детям: Стихи, сказки, рассказы, басни, пьесы"

«Как Медведь трубку курил»

     Потерял лесник в  лесу  свою  трубку,  кисет  с  табаком и  самодельную зажигалку.  А Медведь их нашел.  С этого все и началось! Стал Медведь трубку курить.  
     Раньше,  бывало, Медведь с солнышком проснется, в траве покувыркается - разомнется, на реку бежит: купаться да рыбку ловить, а потом в малинник – за малиной или  по  дуплам  лазать -  мед  искать,  а  теперь чуть  свет  глаза продерет, сухим листом трубку набьет, сунет ее в пасть, чиркнет зажигалкой и лежит под кустом:  кольцами дым пускает.  Так целый день с трубкой в зубах и проваляется.
     И все бы ничего, да стал Миша прихварывать.
     Шел как-то опушкой, встретил Лису. Увидала Лиса Медведя, так и ахнула.

                        Лиса (удивленным голосом)
                        Миша! Друг мой! Ты ли это?
                        Не видались мы все лето.
                        Как ты, бедный, похудел,
                        Будто целый год не ел!
                        Что с тобою? Ты больной?

                        Медведь (нездоровым голосом)
                        Сам не знаю, что со мной!
                        Нездоровится мне что-то:
                        Лезет шерсть, в костях ломота,
                        Ничего почти не ем -
                        Аппетита нет совсем!
                        Стал я раньше спать ложиться,
                        Да не сплю! Никак не спится!
                        Кашель душит по утрам,
                        Дурнота по вечерам:
                        Колет в сердце, в лапах дрожь.

                        Лиса (добрым голосом)
                        Что ж ты к Дятлу не пойдешь?
                        К Дятлу надо обратиться!
                        Он у нас такая птица:
                        Сразу скажет, что к чему.
                        Не ленись, сходи к нему!

                        Медведь
                        Вот недельку обожду,
                        Станет хуже, так пойду!

     Вот прошла неделька,  прошла другая.  Стало Медведю хуже. Шел он как-то оврагом, Волка встретил. Увидал Волк Медведя, так и присел на задние лапы.

                        Волк (удивленным голосом)
                        Слушай, Миша-Михаил!
                        Что ты делал? Как ты жил?
                        Провалилися бока -
                        Шкура стала велика!
                        Ты хвораешь?

                         Медведь (грустным голосом)
                         Да. Хвораю.

                         Волк
                        Что с тобою?

                         Медведь (нездоровым голосом)
                        Сам не знаю...
                        Нездоровится мне что-то:
                        Лезет шерсть, в костях ломота.
                        Ничего почти не ем -
                        Аппетит пропал совсем!
                        Начал раньше спать ложиться,
                        Да не сплю! Никак не спится!
                        Душит кашель по утрам,
                        Дурнота по вечерам:
                        Сердце колет, в лапах дрожь...
                        Пропадаю!

                        Волк (добрым голосом)
                        Пропадешь,
                        Если к Дятлу не пойдешь!
                        Надо к Дятлу обратиться!
                        Он у нас такая птица:
                        Разберется, даст совет.
                        Да, так да! А нет, так нет!

                        Медведь
                        Завтра я к нему пойду!

                        Волк
                        А найдешь его?

                        Медведь
                        Найду!

     Разыскал Медведь Дятла в  лесу.  Тот на старой сосне дупло себе на зиму готовил. Подошел Медведь к сосне, голову кверху задрал.

                        Медведь (жалобным голосом)
                        Дятел, Дятел! Старый друг!
                        Ты спустись на нижний сук!

                        Дятел (веселым голосом)
                        Ба! Топтыгину привет!
                        Ты здоров ли?

                        Медведь (нездоровым голосом)
                        Видно, нет!
                        Нездоровится мне что-то:
                        Лезет шерсть, в костях ломота,
                        Ничего-то я не ем -
                        Аппетит пропал совсем!
                        Начал раньше спать ложиться,
                        Да не сплю! Никак не спится!
                        Страшный кашель по утрам,
                        Дурнота по вечерам:
                        Сердце колет, в лапах дрожь...

                        Дятел
                        Верно, куришь, коль не пьешь?

                        Медведь
                        Да, курю. Откуда знаешь?

                       Дятел (строгим голосом)
                        Больно дымом ты воняешь!
                        Ну-ка, сядь под этот сук!..
                        Дай-ка спину!.. Тук-тук-тук!..
                        Да-с! Выстукивать не просто
                        Медведей такого роста!
                        Не дышать и не сопеть:
                        Ты больной, хоть и Медведь!
                        Ну-с... Мне все как будто ясно...

                        Медведь (испуганным голосом)
                        Не смертельно? Не опасно?

                        Дятел (строгим голосом)
                        Накопилась в легких копоть -
                        От куренья вся беда!
                        Ты, Топтыгин, хочешь топать?
                        Брось куренье навсегда!

                        Медведь (жалким голосом)
                        Бросить? Трубку? Зажигалку?
                        И с сухим листом кисет?
                        Не могу! Не брошу! Жалко!..

                        Дятел (строгим голосом)
                        Выполняй-ка мой совет!
                        А не то в своей берлоге
                        Ты протянешь скоро ноги!

     Поблагодарил Медведь Дятла за совет и поплелся домой. Приплелся, присел на  пенек,  достал трубку,  набил ее сухим листом,  хотел было закурить,  да вспомнил,  что  ему  на  прощанье Дятел сказал,  и  забросил трубку в  овраг подальше.
     Так и не стал больше Медведь за старое браться. Теперь с солнышком проснется, в траве покувыркается - разомнется, на реку бежит: купаться да рыбку ловить, а потом в малинник – за малиной или  по  дуплам  лазать -  мед  искать.

----------

Nezabudka157 (03.04.2017), Елена_дор75 (17.03.2018), Туся (06.02.2017)

----------


## Фа-Соль

*Проказы кота Васьки*
Действующие лица
Дед Спиридон.
Бабка Маланья.
Васька — кот.
Валет — пес.
Деревянная Кукушка.
Пролог
То из-за левой, то из-за правой кулисы под музыку по очереди выходят персонажи спектакля и в куплетах представляются зрителям. Каждый, спев свой куплет, скрывается за занавесом, уступая место следующему.
Дед Спиридон:
Дружу я с дубом, с вербой, с кленом,
Зверей понятен мне язык. 
Зовусь я дедом Спиридоном. 
Я не волшебник, я — лесник.
Бабка Маланья:
А я — жена его Маланья. 
Мы скоро свидимся опять. 
Я тороплюся. До свиданья. 
Рубаху надо постирать.
Кот Васька:
Я — кот хозяйки этой хаты. 
Я сладко ем и сладко сплю. 
Хоть Васька я и плутоватый, 
Но всех друзей своих люблю!
Пес Валет:
Я — пес Валет, и всем известно, 
Что я доверьем дорожу 
И деду с бабкой очень честно 
И очень преданно служу.
Деревянная Кукушка:
Живет в лесу моя подружка, 
А я — в часах, не на суку. 
Я — деревянная кукушка. 
Ку-ку... ку-ку... ку-ку... ку-ку... 
Картина первая
Мы в избе лесника. На бревенчатой стене висят часы с кукушкой. Большая русская печь. На лежанке — тулуп. Стол. Лавка. Окно, разукрашенное снаружи морозными узорами. На подоконнике сидит кот Васька и умывается лапкой. Бабка Маланья стирает. Из корыта летит мыльная пена. Стирая, Маланья напевает.
Маланья:
Поднялась я чуть свет, 
Раньше ранней птахи,
Сядет дед 
За обед
В стираной рубахе. 
Затрясет бородой, 
Бородою сивой, 
Скажет — я молодой, 
Скажет — я красивый...
(Полощет ситцевую пеструю рубаху.) Ну вот. Дедову рубаху постирала, прополоскала, теперь выжму и сушить повешу. (Коту.) Васька! 
Кот (вопросительно): Мяу?
Маланья: Иди сюда, бездельник. Помоги рубаху выжать.
Кот, соскочив с подоконника, подходит к Маланье и, встав на задние лапы, передними помогает Маланье выжать рубаху. Та вешает ее на веревку, протянутую возле печи, а кот, замочивший лапы, брезгливо их отряхивает.
Что, не любишь воды?
Кот (утвердительно): Мяу.
Маланья: Мало ли чего. Я, может, тоже стирать не люблю, а приходится.
Кот, мурлыча, трется о ее подол.
Ну, чего ластишься? Думаешь, позабыла, как ты вчерась у меня рыбку стянул?
Кот продолжает, умильно мурлыча, описывать вокруг нее восьмерки.
Ишь подлиза. Ну да ладно уж, так и быть, дам тебе в обед молочка.

Часы зашипели, из них выскочила Кукушка, прокуковала и спряталась. С печи слышно кряхтенье, оханье, позевыванье. Тулуп зашевелился, из-под него вылезает дед Спиридон, садится на лежанке, свесив босые ноги.
Разглаживает спутавшуюся во сне бороду.
Проснулся, старый?
Спиридон: Вроде бы проснулся. Да жаль. Сон интересный видел.
Маланья: Какой? Страсть люблю про сны слушать.
Спиридон: Будто сижу я за столом, а ты мне во-о-от такую гору блинов горячих несешь!
Маланья (разочарованно): И все?
Спиридон: А вот и не все! Самое-то интересное потом было.
Маланья: Ну? 
Спиридон: Несешь ты, стало быть, во-о-от такую гору блинов, а потом...
Маланья: Говори, не томи!
Спиридон: А потом ставишь на стол горшок со сметаной.
Маланья: И только-то?
Спиридон: А вот и не только-то! Еще масло топленое, распущенное, и селедочку. (Просительно.) Маланья, а Маланья!
Маланья: Чего тебе?
Спиридон: Исполни мое желанье.
Маланья: Какое такое желанье?
Спиридон: Затопи-ка печь.
Маланья: Зачем?
Спиридон: Чтоб блинов испечь! 
Маланья: Ну что ты скажешь! Опять складно заговорил: «Маланья — желанье», «печь — испечь». Как он складно заговорит — не могу ему отказать. А он, старый, этим пользуется. Ладно уж, испеку тебе блинов. Ты только дров принеси.
Спиридон (обрадованно): Это я мигом!.. (Соскочив с лежанки — в тулупе и валенках — уходит из избы.)
Маланья: Ваське молочка, старику блинов, петуху крупки, барану сена — знай поспевай поворачивайся... Пойду мучки гречневой принесу, тесто замешу... (Уходит в сени.)
Васька (зрителям): Это дед хорошо придумал про блины. Где блины, там и сметана! А я уж сумею сметанкой разжиться. Добром не дадут, сам исхитрюсь, а сметанки раздобуду.
Входит Маланья с кадушкой, ставит ее на лавку возле печки.
Маланья: Славное тесто получилось. (Заглядывает в кадушку.) Ишь, как поднимается. Тесто начинает выпирать из кадушки. Где же старик-то? Как бы не перестоялось.
Входит Спиридон с вязанкой дров. За ним робко протискивается пес Валет, Васька фыркает на него и прыгает на лежанку.
Спиридон: А вот и дровишки! Растопляй, Маланья, печь.
Маланья: А Валетку зачем в избу привел?
Спиридон: Мороз на дворе. Холодно ему в будке. Пусть погреется.
Маланья: Блох бы не напустил.
Спиридон: Нет на нем блох. Перемерзли. Верно, Валетка?
Валет (утвердительно): Гав!
Маланья (Валету): Ну, погрейся. (Ваське.) А ты не фыркай, злыдня. Сам в тепле, а другие пускай мерзнут?
Маланья с дедом растопляют печь, огонь весело трещит. Валет устраивается и блаженствует возле печки.
Спиридон: Тесто пышное, мука гречишная... 
Маланья: Опять складно заговорил?.. Держи кадушку, будем блины печь. 
Спиридон держит кадушку. Маланья большой деревянной ложкой кладет тесто из кадушки на сковородку. Сковородка шипит. Маланья подкидывает на ней блин, переворачивает его, перекладывает на блюдо. Печет второй, третий, приговаривая при этом.
Пропекайтесь, блины, 
С левой, с правой стороны, 
Вы блины мои, блины, 
Блины масленые!..

Спиридон (приплясывая).
Подставляй, не зевай,
Сковородочку,
А к блинам подавай
Мне селедочку!..
Первую дюжину блинов со сметаной съем, вторую дюжину с маслицем, а третью сперва маслицем помажу, а потом сметанкой полью. Ну, и, само собой, селедочку не забуду... А ну-ка, старая, — блины на стол, сами за стол!
Маланья: А вот и нет! Ты сперва о других подумай. 
Спиридон: Это о ком еще?
Маланья: Петух да баран не кормлены, не поены. Сходи в хлев, дай петуху крупки, барану сена и водички обоим. Потом руки вымой, чистую рубаху надень, тогда и за стол.
Спиридон: Эхма... Ну, да я мигом... (Уходит.)
Маланья ставит блины на стол.
Маланья: Сметанку-то я позабыла! (Уходит.)
Картина вторая
Васька: Эй, Валет!
Валет: Я с тобой не разговариваю.
Васька: Почему это?
Валет: А чего ты на меня фыркаешь?
Васька: Так уж полагается, чтобы кот на собаку всегда фыркал.
Валет: Глупости это!
Васька: Глупости не глупости, не с нас началось, не нами кончится. Не серчай. Я так, для порядка.
Валет: Ладно уж... Я не злопамятный. Хорошо у огня. Отогрелся. Знаешь, какой на дворе мороз? Тридцать градусов.
Васька: Не может быть.
Валет: Честное слово.
Входит Маланья. Ставит на стол горшок со сметаной.
Маланья: Чего-то еще не хватает... Масла!.. Беспамятная я стала. Схожу за маслом. (Уходит.)
Васька тотчас вскакивает на стол и начинает лапой доставать из горшка сметану и есть.
Валет (в ужасе): Ты что это делаешь?
Васька: Сметану ем.
Валет: Как же это? Ведь это же... Ведь это же воровство!
Васька (беспечно): Подумаешь, какие страшные слова... Я только попробовать. 
Валет: Хватит!
Васька: Мало.
Валет: Хватит!
Васька: Мало.
Валет: Хватит, тебе говорят! (Рычит.)
Васька: Вот теперь хватит. (Опрокидывает горшок.) Хочешь попробовать?
Валет (облизывается): Ясно, хочу.
Васька: Так попробуй, пока я всю не съел.
Валет: Мне чужого не надо. Я свое доброе имя на сметану не променяю.
Васька: Ну и дурак ты безусый!
Валет: А ты не ругайся. Я не виноват, что у меня нет усов.
Васька: А хочешь, чтоб они были? (Самодовольно разглаживает свои усы.)
Валет (простодушно): Ясно, хочу.
Васька: Могу помочь.
Валет: Будь другом, помоги. Очень хочется усы иметь. Для солидности.
Васька (зрителям): Сам в ловушку лезет. Сейчас я такое сделаю, что никто не подумает, что это я сметану крал... (Валету.) Есть одно средство для ращения усов. Только ты, наверно, не захочешь воспользоваться.
Валет: А что за средство?
Васька: Сметанный крем. А попросту — та же сметана. Надо сметаной морду помазать и возле огня десять минут подержать. Усы так и попрут!
Валет (недоверчиво): А ты не врешь?
Васька: Помилуй, зачем мне врать? Хочешь, помажу?
Валет: Нехорошо... Сметана-то ворованная!
Васька (искушая): Так ведь самая малость. Только помазать.
Валет (поколебавшись): Ну ладно, мажь! 
Васька намазывает Валету морду сметаной.
Васька: Смотри не слизывай! Не слизывай, тебе говорят!
Валет: Очень уж вкусно пахнет.
Васька: Сядь поближе к огню, чтоб сметана высохла.
Валет послушно подсаживается к печке и поворачивает морду к огню.
А я получше умоюсь, чтоб следов не оставалось. (Умывается лапой.)
Валет: Ну, как? Растут?
Васька: Растут, Валетушка, растут. Да какие густые, прямо гвардейские!
Валет: Это хорошо. Это мне нравится.
Васька: Вот придут дед с бабой — посмотрим, как им это понравится.
Валет: Что ты говоришь?
Васька: Говорю: вот придут дед с бабой, увидят твои усы, тоже, наверно, обрадуются...
Валет: Еще как! А то — у деда усы, у тебя — усы, а у меня нету. Несправедливо!
Васька: Идут... (Валету.) Не слизывай сметану!
Картина третья
Входят Спиридон и Маланья. Она несет масло.
Маланья: Надевай чистую рубаху, садись за стол, а то блины совсем остынут. (Увидев опрокинутый горшок.) Батюшки, что же это? Кто же это?! Васька!.. Его работа, кому же еще?.. Ах ты, шкода!.. Ах ты, вор бессовестный!.. Где моя метла?
Спиридон: А может, не Васька?
Маланья: А кто же еще? Сейчас я его метлой так угощу — век помнить будет. (Берет метлу и хочет огреть ею Ваську.)
Васька: Мяу!.. Мяу!.. Мяу!..
Валет: Гав! 
Спиридон: Маланья! Глянь-ка на Валета!
Маланья: А что?
Спиридон: Сдается мне, что Васька не виноват.
Маланья (увидев, что морда Валета вымазана в сметане): Ах, вот это кто!.. Так это ты, бесстыжие твои глаза?.. Всей мордой, видать, в горшок сунулся. На, получай!.. (Бьет Валета метлой.)
Валет жалобно скулит. Открыв дверь, Спиридон пинком выпроваживает завывающего Валета из избы.
А я, грешным делом, на Ваську подумала. А это, выходит, Валетка. Ах он разбойник! Вот бы не подумала на него, кабы не морда в сметане.
Спиридон: Не повезло мне. Блин без сметаны — это не то, что блин со сметаной.
Часы зашипели — выскочила Кукушка.
Кукушка: Ку-ку... Ку-ку... Зря вы Валета обидели. Не виноват он!
Васька (тревожно): Мяу!
Маланья: Как — не виноват?
Кукушка: Это Васька-кот сметану украл и съел. Я сквозь щелочку все видела, все видела! Он Валету нарочно морду сметаной вымазал, чтобы вы на него не подумали.
Васька: Мяу!
Спиридон: Вот тебе на!.. (Маланье.) А ты его, беднягу, метлой, Валетку-то! 
Maланья (Кукушке): Что же ты сразу не сказала?
Кукушка: Хотела, да не могла. Я ведь из часов-то только один раз в час имею право выскакивать. Ку-ку... Ку-ку... (Спряталась в часах.)
Спиридон: Васька!
Васька: Мяу!
Спиридон: Иди на расправу!
Васька: Мяу!
Спиридон: Мало того, что сметану украл, — еще и товарища оговорил?
Васька: Мяу!
Маланья: Да чего с ним рассусоливать? Где моя метла?!
Гоняется с метлой за мяукающим Васькой, тот прыгает на печь, оттуда на дедову чистую рубаху, висящую на веревке. Веревка обрывается, рубаха летит на пол. Получив удар метлой, Васька с воплем прыгает на стол — со звоном, упав на пол, разбивается масленка, рушится и падает со стола горка блинов.
Спиридон (испуганно): Что же это делается?
Маланья (в ярости): Я ему сейчас голову оторву!
Васька: Мяу!.. (Выскакивает за дверь.)
Спиридон: Вот тебе и Васька! Что натворил, а? Это же не изба, а поле боя.
Маланья: Разгром, чистый разгром!
Спиридон: Да-а-а, отведали блинов. С маслицем, со сметанкой и селедочкой...

----------

Nezabudka157 (03.04.2017), Елена_дор75 (17.03.2018), Туся (06.02.2017)

----------


## Magvai

Вот такой вариант сказки Репка.
Репка
Сценарий для постановки русской народной сказки в домашнем кукольном театре
Действующие лица:
Дед
Бабка
Внучка
Жучка
Кошка
Мышка
Рассказчик
Слева деревенский дом, справа плетень. На втором плане – цветущие яблони.
Рассказчик
Как в деревне Мухоморы
По весне цветут заборы,
А коль где лежит бревно,
В избу вырастет оно.
Там на всё чудес хватает –
Огород себя копает,
И зараз по ведер сто
Носит воду решето.
Там воруют мусор воры…
Только где те Мухоморы?
Их на карте-то искать,
Что клопа за хвост таскать.
А у нас запросто так
Не найдется и пятак.
Из дома выходит Дед с лопатой и начинает копать огород.
Дед
Ой, беда-то, ой беда!
В огороде лебеда!
Зря козу мы в прошлый год
Не пускали в огород!
Грядку вот сейчас вскопаю.
Только что сажать, не знаю.
Из окна выглядывает Внучка.
Внучка
Дедка, посади цветы!
Дед качает головой.
Дед
Вряд ли есть их станешь ты!
Внучка исчезает в окне, из него выглядывает Бабка.
Бабка
Посади-ка дед картошку
Да морковочки немножко!
Бабка прячется, из окна снова выглядывает Внучка.
Внучка
Дедка! Посади спаржу!
Дед
Лучше репу посажу!
Дед бросает в землю семечко возле плетня.
Дед
Мы ее, родную, парим,
Тушим, сушим, жарим, варим!
Репу ест который век
Всякий русский человек!
Из дома выходит Бабка с лейкой и начинает поливать репу. Репа очень медленно появляется из земли. Видна только ее ботва.
Бабка
Ярче, солнышко, свети!
Репа, до небес расти –
В пять обхватов шириной
В пять аршинов вышиной,
Да во весь наш огород!
Внучка выходит из дома.
Внучка
Ой, гляди, она растет!
Дед
Ладно, внучка, подождем.
Пусть польет ее дождем,
Ясным солнышком пригреет.
К осени она созреет!
Дед уходит в дом. Внучка оглядывает репу со всех сторон.
Внучка
Что-то очень долго ждать,
Да полоть, да поливать.
Я вот видела во сне
Репу вашу на сосне,
А потом у чудо-елки
Собирали зайцев волки.
Только тем, с кем я дружу,
Эту елку покажу!
Бабка и Внучка уходят в дом. Репа продолжает расти.
Рассказчик
Не успели пообедать,
Репку дед решил проведать.
Репа появляется целиком. Из окна выглядывает дед.
Рассказчик
А она с луны видна,
Как Китайская стена.
Дед выбегает из дома и осматривает репу.
Дед (озадаченно)
Урожайный нынче год,
Из земли все так и прет!
Чтоб не стала, как гора,
Репку выдернуть пора.
Дед подходит к репке, хватается за ботву и пытается вытянуть. Репка не поддается.
Дед
Слаб я стал на склоне лет,
Вот тяну, а толку нет!
Одолел радикулит –
Ох, спина моя болит!
Бабка!
Бабка появляется в окне.
Бабка
Что еще случилось?
Дед
Помоги мне, сделай милость.
Бабка (со вздохом)
Жаль, в хозяйстве нет коня.
Дед
Ну, хватайся за меня!
Бабка выходит из дома, хватается за Деда. Они тянут репку, вместе раскачиваясь туда-сюда.
Бабка и Дед (хором)
Тянем вместе, тянем дружно!
Репку вытянуть нам нужно!
Ты за грядку не держись,
Ну-ка, репка, покажись!
Репка не поддается. Дед и Бабка продолжают тянуть.
Бабка
Ой, животик надорвем!
Ой, не справиться вдвоем!
Дед
Надо нам подмогу звать!
Бабка и дед (хором)
Внученька!
Внучка появляется в окне.
Внучка
Ну, что опять?
Внучка выходит из дома.
Дед
Ты скорее к нам беги,
Бабке с дедкой помоги.
Внучка хватается за Бабку, и они вместе пытаются вытянуть репку.
Дед, Бабка и Внучка (хором)
Тянем вместе, тянем дружно!
Репку вытянуть нам нужно!
Ты за грядку не держись,
Ну-ка, репка, покажись!
Репка не поддается.
Рассказчик
Только репа, как руками,
Ухватилась корешками –
Лучше ей в сырой земле,
Чем на праздничном столе.
Дед, Бабка и Внучка (хором)
Жучка!
Жучка выбегает из дома.
Жучка
Гав! Гав! Гав! Бегу!
Я сейчас вам помогу!
Жучка хватается за Внучку, и они все вместе пытаются вытянуть репку.
Дед, Бабка, Внучка и Жучка (хором)
Тянем вместе, тянем дружно!
Репку вытянуть нам нужно!
Ты за грядку не держись,
Ну-ка, репка, покажись!
Репка не поддается.
Бабка
Толку нет и вчетвером!
Дед
Может, проще топором?
Жучка
Дедка, погоди немножко,
Позовем мы лучше кошку.
Дедка, Бабка, Внучка и Жучка (хором)
Кошка!
Из дома выбегает Кошка.
Кошка
Мяу! Я бегу!
Я сейчас вам помогу!
Кошка хватается за Жучку, и они все вместе пытаются вытянуть репку.
Дедка, Бабка, Внучка, Жучка и Кошка (хором)
Тянем вместе, тянем дружно!
Репку вытянуть нам нужно!
Ты за грядку не держись,
Ну-ка, репка, покажись!
Репка не поддается.
Бабка
Впятером не совладать!
Внучка
Может, кипятком обдать?
Жучка
Дело говоришь ты, вроде.
Кошка
И съедим здесь, в огороде!
Дед (в сердцах)
Что ни делай, все зазря!
Бабка (мечтательно)
Где б найти богатыря?
Из дома выбегает Мышка.
Мышка
Пип! Я к вам уже бегу.
Не горюйте, помогу!
Мышка хватается за Кошку, и они все вместе тянут репку.
Все (хором)
Тянем вместе, тянем дружно!
Репку вытянуть нам нужно!
Ты за грядку не держись,
Ну-ка, репка, покажись!
Репка выдергивается. Все падают.
Рассказчик
Как все вместе налегли,
Вышла репа из земли
Чистым весом в сорок пуд!
Не пропал, знать, мышкин труд!
Все герои берутся за руки и начинают водить вокруг репы хоровод.
Все (хором)
Приходи, честной народ,
Посмотреть наш огород,
Чудо-репке подивиться!
С нами петь и веселиться!
Конец.
автор: Олеся Емельянова

----------

s.lopuhova (20.07.2018), Елена_дор75 (17.03.2018), Любовь Р. (02.06.2017), наталья тимофеевна (26.09.2019)

----------


## Grosmat

Девочки, нашла на просторах интернета, может пригодится тому. кто работает в логопедических группах.
Сценарий музыкального логопедического кукольного спектакля

«Как Маша в лес за калиной ходила" Автор: Гордеева Инна Витальевна г. Мариинский Посад, республика Чувашия
Цели музыкального логопедического кукольного спектакля:
- Развивать устойчивый интерес к театрализованной деятельности, к кукольному театру. 
- Развивать коммуникативность поведения детей. Воспитывать у детей любовь к природе. 
- Развивать речь детей.

Задачи музыкального логопедического кукольного спектакля:
- Воспитывать у детей желание быть причастным к театрализованной деятельности, к кукольному театру, воспитывать активную позицию. Развивать творческое воображение.
- Учить детей эмоционально отзываться на музыкальное представление; быть активными участниками кукольного театра. Учить детей восхищаться природой, давать знания о сезонных, природных явлениях
- Развивать речь детей: обогатить активный словарь детей прилагательными и существительными;  закрепить навык словообразования суффиксальным способом и путём слияния основ двух слов; развивать фонематический слух и восприятие; развивать диалогическую  речь; 

Действующие лица: логопед д/с, куклы БИБАБО: девочка, дедушка, бабушка, заяц, воробей, медведь, ёж.

Оборудование, необходимое для проведения спектакля: куклы БИБАБО: девочка, дедушка, бабушка, заяц, воробей, медведь, ёж. Макет куста калины с ягодами, муляжи грибов, маленькая корзинка с овощами, корзинка для Маши. Центральная стена украшена  изображениями осеннего пейзажа, ширма увешана красивыми кленовыми листьями. На переднем плане перед ширмой макеты ёлочек, пенёк, на полу осенние листья.

Звучит спокойная народная музыка.

ЛОГОПЕД Жила-была девочка Маша. (Показывает куклу БИБАБО в народном костюме). Однажды бабушка и дедушка попросили Машу принести калины для пирогов, ведь осенью калина становится сладкой. Взяла Маша корзинку и пошла в лес. Пришла она в лес, вдохнула полной грудью.
Маша: Как хорошо пахнет в лесу! Ребята расскажите, какой бывает воздух в лесу? Я начну, а вы продолжите.
Ах, какой ….. (ответы детей)
Ах, какой …..(ответы детей)
Звучит мелодия песни «Осенние листочки» Вересокиной Л.В.
ЛОГОПЕД: Тут навстречу Маше вышел зайчик.
Маша: Здравствуй, зайчик.
Зайчик: Здравствуй, Маша. Ты куда идёшь?
Маша: Я калину на зиму запасаю. А ты зайка, как готовишься к зиме?
Зайчик: Шубки нам зайцам пора поменять.
Зимушку холодную в гости поджидать.
Мы наденем шубки белые, как снег.
И зимою не увидят нас ни зверь, ни человек
Я шубку меняю:  серую на белую, чтобы быть незаметным для волка и лисы. Только вот беда не могу своих деточек найти, может я неправильно их называю?

Маша: ребята, давайте поможем зайчику, нам надо будет правильно позвать деток зайчика и других зверей. ( Дети называют детёнышей животных)
У зайца – зайчонок;
У волка – волчонок;
У белки – бельчонок;
У лисы – лисёнок;
У лося – лосёнок;
У барсука – барсучонок.

ЛОГОПЕД: Давайте ребята позовём зайчат.
Дети: Зайчата!
ЛОГОПЕД: Тут из – за кустов появились зайчата. Обрадовался зайчик и пошли они вместе с Машей дальше – калину искать. (Звучит весёлая народная музыка) А навстречу им ёжик с корзинкой, в корзинке овощи.
Маша: Здравствуй, ёжик!
Ёжик: Здравствуйте, друзья!
Так спешил, что запыхался!
Еле – еле вас догнал!
Для своих друзей ушастых
 Угощение собрал!
Вот морковка, вот капуста.
Угостите–ка зайчат.
Пусть полакомятся вволю,
Кочерыжкой похрустят!
Маша: Пойдём ёжик с нами, нам калину нужно найти.
Ёжик: Что вы! Что вы! Я спешу!
Лист осенний я ношу.
Нужно норку утеплить
Да запасов наносить!
Будет стужа на дворе –
Стану в тёплой спать норе!
Ёжик уходит. 

Звучит песня – игра «Птички» Вихаревой О.В.

ЛОГОПЕД: Вдруг послышались странные звуки:
Чио – чио, фью – фью – фью!
Чик - чирик, чью – чью – чью!
ЛОГОПЕД: Ребята, кто же это так щебечет?
Дети: Воробей!
ЛОГОПЕД: А давайте мы его позовём: 
Чио – чио, фью – фью – фью!
Чик - чирик, чью – чью – чью!

Появляется воробей.

Воробей: Здравствуйте, Маша, зайчата и ребята. Молодцы, правильно мою песенку повторили.
Маша: Здравствуй воробушек. Не подскажешь, где нам калину найти?
Воробей: Подскажу, только если вы объясните мне, что обозначает слово «листопад», из каких двух слов оно состоит?
Маша: Ребята, помогите слово воробью объяснить (дети объясняют)
Воробей: Спасибо, ребята, а калину найдёте за грибной поляной.
ЛОГОПЕД: Пошли Маша с зайчиками дальше, видят грибная поляна. 

( Раздается музыка быстрая, игривая) 

ЛОГОПЕД: Кто же это?
Дети: Белки!
ЛОГОПЕД: Давайте послушаем, о чём говорят белки?
Первый бельчонок: Мы с тобой шли?
Второй бельчонок: Шли.
Первый бельчонок: Опёнок нашли?
Второй бельчонок: Нашли!
Первый бельчонок: Я тебе его дал?
Второй бельчонок: Дал!
Первый бельчонок: Ты его взял?
Второй бельчонок: Взял.
Первый бельчонок: Так где же он?
Второй бельчонок: Кто?
Первый бельчонок: Опёнок!
Второй бельчонок: Какой?
Первый бельчонок: Мы с тобою шли?
Второй бельчонок: Шли…..
Маша: Здравствуйте бельчата!
Бельчата: Здравствуй Маша! 
Маша: А что вы делаете?

Первый бельчонок: Да вот запасы на зиму делаем, один гриб – опёнок потеряли. (обращаясь ко второму бельчонку)
 Мы с тобой шли
Второй бельчонок: Шли.
Первый бельчонок: Опёнок нашли?
Второй бельчонок: Нашли!.....
Маша: Подождите, а вы у наших ребят спросите, может они видели опёнок?
Ребята, кто поможет? (ребёнок отвечает на вопросы бельчонка)
Первый бельчонок: Мы с тобой шли?
Ребёнок: Шли.
Первый бельчонок: Опёнок нашли?
Ребёнок: Нашли!.....
(игра продолжается до наступления эмоционального подъема у детей)

ЛОГОПЕД: Пошла Маша и зайчата дальше.

Звучит музыка имитирующая походку медведя.

ЛОГОПЕД: И тут навстречу им выходит медведь.
Медведь:Здравствуйте, Маша,
И зайчишки лесные
Что тут бродите по лесу?
Какого ради интереса?

Маша:Мы за сладкою калиной 
Спозаранку держим путь!
Как медведь твои дела?
Как запасы, как берлога?
До зимы уже недолго!

Медведь: Всё я, Маша, хлопочу,
Яму тёплую ищу!
Чтоб над ямой бурелом:
Должен тёплым быть мой дом!
Буду лапу я сосать
И в берлоге крепко спать!
Маша: Мишенька, подскажи, где калину нам найти?
Медведь: Подскажу, только пусть ребята ответят на один вопрос. А вы знаете, как называются жилища у разных животных? Назовите их, и я помогу Маше калину найти.
Дети отвечают: У медведя – берлога;
У волка – логово;
У лисы – нора;
У зайца – куст;
У белки – дупло;
У мыши – норка;
У бобра – хатка;
У кабана – ямка.

Медведь: Молодцы, а калина вот, около моей берлоги растёт. Можешь набрать, сколько душа пожелает.
Маша: Спасибо теб, Мишенька! (звучит русская народная песня «На горе – то калина»
ЛОГОПЕД: Стало в лесу быстро темнеть. Пора Маше домой возвращаться. Тут и сказке конец, а кто слушал – молодец!

Под русскую народную мелодию «На горе – то калина» герои выходят на поклон.

----------

Елена_дор75 (17.03.2018), Иньчик (26.01.2020), Туся (06.02.2017)

----------


## шееп

*Этюд с перчаточными куклами на ширме*
(перчаточные куклы помогают развивать моторику, координацию и творческую фантазию)

----------

Иньчик (01.06.2022), Лилия60 (20.11.2021), Ляля58 (22.11.2021), Мандарин (18.11.2021)

----------


## katerina33

Озвученный кукольный - огромное подспорье многим педагогам!. Мало того, что в обычных детских садах самих кукол не хватает, так еще и озвучить хорошо не каждый из воспитателей сможет... 
СПАСИБО ВАМ, умелицы, за помощь.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Добронрава (21.12.2021), Мандарин (14.12.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (20.12.2021)

----------


## katerina33

> Добрый вечер! Может кто нибудь поделиться книгой "От игры до спектакля" А. Бурениной?


И книга и муз.файлы в архиве 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Mwh3/iMNUMUyQQ

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (20.12.2021), girei.liusjena (18.12.2021), krinka (09.12.2021), pet30 (06.04.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.12.2021), Грезельда (01.12.2021), Добронрава (21.12.2021), Лилия60 (30.11.2021), Мандарин (14.12.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (20.12.2021), Тариэлька (16.03.2022), Томагочи (04.12.2021)

----------


## nika.nik.37

> Минимальные навыки кукловождения на ширме


Спасибо, познавательно и интересно.

----------


## Мандарин

*katerina33*, спасибо Вам огромное!

----------


## Т.К-Пчелка

Кукольный спектакль для малышей *"Зайкина ёлочка"* (озвученный,с музыкой) 

По рус.нар.сказке "Заюшкина избушка", длит. 9.50 мин




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alexandra_B (13.01.2022), aniram23 (20.12.2021), annkir (20.12.2021), aram (19.09.2022), Borkova Pavlovo (20.12.2021), echeva (03.02.2022), Elena6916 (13.02.2022), Jaga (31.03.2022), katri86 (30.09.2022), krinka (23.12.2021), Magvai (04.01.2022), mara400 (24.12.2021), Marusay (16.02.2022), melodichka (20.12.2021), oksi7771 (04.01.2022), SANOCHKA (03.01.2022), tatjan60 (11.04.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.12.2021), vishulaev (30.12.2021), Vita_72 (20.12.2021), vlada 05 (06.01.2023), yurgesovna (26.12.2021), zwetlana (26.01.2022), баба Надя (31.05.2022), Валентина М (26.12.2021), Валерия_17 (13.01.2022), велена555 (20.04.2022), Добронрава (21.12.2021), Екатерина Шваб (21.01.2022), Женива (26.12.2021), Задор_Инка (06.02.2022), Илянушка (23.01.2022), ИяНаталия (28.12.2021), Ледок (24.12.2021), марияш (23.01.2022), Марфа Васильна Я (18.07.2022), Натаiша (20.12.2021), наталия анатольевна (09.01.2023), о-ля-ля (20.12.2021), Ольга Сара (20.12.2021), сонейко (26.12.2021), Татиана 65 (20.12.2021), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (14.01.2022), Ульбинка (08.01.2022)

----------

